# v3.5 Core Books on sale!



## Cergorach (Jul 1, 2003)

This afternoon three large WotC boxes arrived at my doorstep, each one filled with twelve of the new Core Books (that make 12 sets). Five of those sets have been spoken for that leaves seven sets to be sold to lucky dutch customers (see below for ordering information)...

Sorry for the obvious advertisement attempt, but i'm willing to compensate for that with answering information requests and a couple of scans. So ask away, and which pages need a scan (for educational purposes only of course). ;-)



> Player's Handbook normaal €32,50, bij The Helix (20% korting) €26,00
> Dungeon Master Guide normaal €32,50, bij The Helix (20% korting) €26,00
> Monster Manual normaal €32,50, bij The Helix (20% korting) €26,00
> 
> ...


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jul 1, 2003)

How has the simulacrum spell been changed?


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jul 1, 2003)

Who's sexier, Gimble or Lidda? 

Okay, a real question. What does the Toughness feat do? Still just +3 HP?


----------



## Cergorach (Jul 1, 2003)

Definately Lidda! ;-)

Simulacrum:
only one half of originals hit dice/levels
Can't create sim. of creature that has more than twice your levels or hit dice
100XP/HD of sil. (min 1,000XP)

Thougness:
still +3hp


----------



## BVB (Jul 1, 2003)

Are the books published in German or U.S. English?


----------



## Someone (Jul 1, 2003)

Could you please post the details of the Eldritch Knight prestige class?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 1, 2003)

How ethical is releasing the book for sale ahead of it's official release date (don't want to get you into legal trouble ...)?


----------



## Trainz (Jul 1, 2003)

Could you please post the specifics on two spells:

_Holy-Word_ and _Blasphemy_.

With some monsters having _Blasphemy_ at will (i.e. Pit Fiend), you put a Pit Fiend and a kobold and you have an instant TPK. Just let the Pit Fiend cast _Blasphemy_ each round, and eventually, all the PC's, whatever level they are, unless they have spell-resistance (very unlikely) are kobold-fodder.

I hope they fixed that...


----------



## Apok (Jul 1, 2003)

And can the ranger choose his own race as a favored enemy without being evil?


----------



## Cergorach (Jul 1, 2003)

BVB said:
			
		

> *Are the books published in German or U.S. English? *




U.S. English! My german is so bad that i wouldn't want to order any rulebooks that large in german ;-)

Eldritch Knight
Requirements: proficient with all martial weapons, able to cast 3rd level arcane spells.
HD: d6
Base attack of fighter
fort save is good
1st lvl bonus feat available to fighters
2nd-10th lvl +1 lvl of existing arcane spellcasting class for spells


----------



## Cergorach (Jul 1, 2003)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> *How ethical is releasing the book for sale ahead of it's official release date (don't want to get you into legal trouble ...)? *




I don't know about any 'official' release date for the netherlands and haven't been told by the distributor not to sell them before a certain date. So the ethicalness of selling the books now is mood imho, but you could say i'm biased. As for legal trouble, no date was given to me, so that should not be a problem.


Holy-Word and Blasphemy:
Evocation [Good/Evil, Sonic]
Clr7, Good/Evil7
Comp: V
Cast: 1 standard action
range: 40ft
area: nongood/evil creatures in a 40ft radius spread centered on you
dur: Inst.
Saving throw: None or Will negates, see text
spell resist: yes

HD = caster lvl => Deafened
HD = upto caster lvl -1 => Blinded, Deafened
HD = upto caster lvl -5 => Paralyzed, Blinded, Deafened
HD = upto caster lvl -10 => Killed, Paralyzed, Blinded, Deafened
All with no save!
+on home plane extraplanar creatures that are good/evil are banished, cannot return for 24 hours will save -4 penalty.

Caster lvl of Balor is 20th, that means that unless creatures have a high spell resistance they are instatly killed if they have 10 or less HD or levels. Not really a problem for the average party that encounters a Balor ;-)

Ranger: It doesn't mention anything about having to be a certain alignment to have a certain 'racial' enemy.


----------



## youspoonybard (Jul 1, 2003)

Would you mind writing up Polymorph for us?

Thanks!


----------



## Apok (Jul 1, 2003)

Cergorach said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ranger: It doesn't mention anything about having to be a certain alignment to have a certain 'racial' enemy. *




W00T!!!


----------



## Delgar (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm curious as to how the 3.5 Identify works. I have a group of players with a whole wack of items that need identifing and I'd like to use the new rules!

Thanks

Delgar


----------



## Trainz (Jul 1, 2003)

Cergorach said:
			
		

> *
> Holy-Word and Blasphemy:
> 
> [snip]
> ...




Awesome. Thanks for the answer. 



> *
> Caster lvl of Balor is 20th, that means that unless creatures have a high spell resistance they are instatly killed if they have 10 or less HD or levels. Not really a problem for the average party that encounters a Balor ;-)*




This is perfect. I dearly hoped they fixed that, And They Did. 

I'm really looking forward to 3.5


----------



## Cergorach (Jul 1, 2003)

Identify:
Bard1, magic2, sor/wiz1
casting time 1 hour
the spell determines all magic properties of a single magical item, icluding how to activate those functions (if appropriate) and how many charge are left. Does not work on artifacts. Pearl 100gp + other stuff.

Polymorph:
Write it up? Not at this moment!
Target: willing creature touched
duration: *1* min/lvl (D)

Form can't have more HD than caster level of caster or 15 (whichever is lower).
Gains all extraordinary attack (not special abilities)

Baleful Polymorph:
Drd5, Wiz/Sor5
Comp: V, S
Range: Close 25 ft. + 5ft./2 lvls
Target 1 creature
Duration: Permananet
Save: Fort negates, will partial, see text
spell resist: yes

as polymorph, but target creature can only be polymorphed into Small or smaller creature. If spell succeeds, make will save, if failed loses all extraordinary, supernatural and spellcasting abilities, also gains alignment, int, wis, and cha of creature.


----------



## Delgar (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks,

My other curiosity is Mounted Combat. Has the ride skill changed at all? DC's for checks?

Anything new in the mounted combat section? 

Jerry


----------



## A'koss (Jul 1, 2003)

Most of my questions have been answered already but I have a couple here I wouldn't mind knowing.

Are there any weapon enhancements that don't have +X modifiers towards the +10 limit (is there still a +10 limit?) like some of the 3.5e armor enhancements have?

Are there any new weapon enhancements in 3.5e?

How has Improved Whirlwind Attack changed (it'll be in the DMG section under epic level play)?

Has the Tarrasque changed in any way that might suggest it'd actually survive in a D&D world?


Thanks,

A'koss.


----------



## Branduil (Jul 1, 2003)

If it's not gonna be a legal problem for you, could you scan the ranger page in the PHB?


----------



## Cergorach (Jul 1, 2003)

Keep the questions comming, for now i'll go sleep a few hours, tomorrow morning i'll answer as many questions as possible...


----------



## Emiricol (Jul 1, 2003)

If anyone within 100 miles of Modesto, CA has these in stock - let me know


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 1, 2003)

Have they explained Golem Magic Immunity any better than before?


----------



## Jake Edward (Jul 1, 2003)

Can you post the stats for the Solar.

Thank You


----------



## greymarch (Jul 1, 2003)

Cergorach said:
			
		

> *Eldritch Knight
> Requirements: proficient with all martial weapons, able to cast 3rd level arcane spells.
> HD: d6
> Base attack of fighter
> ...




Hey Cergorach,

Are you sure that Eldritch Knights only get good Fortitude saves?  Andy Collins (one of the designers of D&D 3.5) mentions on his website that Eldritch Knights get good Fortitude saves and good Willpower saves.  Could you double check this for me?  Thanks.


----------



## onkelarie (Jul 1, 2003)

hm (insert wicked grin here) I could order... Wat zijn de verzendkosten naar Rotterdam voor 3 boeken?

But then again, I only own my corebooks for 'bout 8 months... sob....


----------



## jgsugden (Jul 1, 2003)

*Thanks for the answers ...*

In the DMG the costs fo certain special abilities for magic weapons and armors have been changed to a flat gold cost instead of a plus equivalent to the weapon. Can you pass along the cost for vorpal now?

Oh, and did they get rid of that nonsense about bats only being able to see 10' if deafened?


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 1, 2003)

Branduil said:
			
		

> *If it's not gonna be a legal problem for you, could you scan the ranger page in the PHB? *




Actually, Cergorach, please don't post any unauthorized scans here -- thanks!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 1, 2003)

*OT, but...*



			
				Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> *How ethical is releasing the book for sale ahead of it's official release date (don't want to get you into legal trouble ...)? *




... here's an interesting op-ed piece on the subject of publishing embargoes.

http://www.msnbc.com/news/931577.asp?0si=-



> Actually, Cergorach, please don't post any unauthorized scans here -- thanks!




Yeah, please just type out the full text of all three books, thank you.


----------



## InShambles (Jul 1, 2003)

Cergorach said:
			
		

> *Eldritch Knight
> Requirements: proficient with all martial weapons, able to cast 3rd level arcane spells.
> HD: d6
> Base attack of fighter
> ...




What is the EK's skill list and # of skills per level?


----------



## dunii_rgr (Jul 1, 2003)

Is there a new picture for the ranger class or is it just Sovelis still?


----------



## DM_Matt (Jul 2, 2003)

MorningStar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What is the EK's skill list and # of skills per level? *




So is it like the Mystic Theurge, where its just a fix for multiclassing spellcasters, but without anything unique?


----------



## Droogie (Jul 2, 2003)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So is it like the Mystic Theurge, where its just a fix for multiclassing spellcasters, but without anything unique? *




Hmm, sounds like it. I thought it was a repackaged Spellsword, but I'm glad its different.


----------



## CrusadeDave (Jul 2, 2003)

*Duelist Question.*

Thanks!

Are there any changes in the Duelist Class from what appeared in Sword and Fist?


----------



## Zweischneid (Jul 2, 2003)

Any other notable changes to the Paladin Class beyond those known above? 

A little excursion on the Core Classes beyond those completely published so far (Barbarian, Bard, Druid & Monk I think) would be much appreciated.



> [Size=-2]
> Paladins don’t get Divine Grace until 2d level. Paladins get additional holy smite abilities as they advance: Smite Evil is gained at 1/day at 1st level, 2/day at 5th level, 3/day at 10th level, 4/day at 15th level, and 5/day at 20th level.
> 
> Smite Evil (Su): Once per day, a paladin may attempt to site evil with one normal melee attack. She adds her Charsima bonus (if any) to her attack roll and deals 1 extra point of damage per paladin level. For example, a 13th-level paladin armed with a longsword would deal 1d8+13 points of damage, plus any additional bonuses for high Strength or magical effects that would normally apply. If the paladin accidentally smites a creature that is not evil, the smite has no effect, but the ability is still used up for that day.
> ...


----------



## Mark (Jul 2, 2003)

How many have you sold, 'Rach?


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 2, 2003)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> *How ethical is releasing the book for sale ahead of it's official release date (don't want to get you into legal trouble ...)? *




Ethical? Either there is a law which prevents it or there isn't, I don't see how ethics are involved...


----------



## Cergorach (Jul 2, 2003)

Let me first address the issue of legality. I have not signed a contract or made a verbal agreement with any party that i can't sell the Core Books before a certain date. Neither WotC nor my distributor informed me of such a 'requirement'. Also i'm quite unaware of any law that requires me to conform to the concept of a release date. If people still want to discuss this issue, please start a new thread, it has no place here.

@EricNoah:
Don't worry Eric, i'll only make a couple of pictures that give a representation of the three books, just what GamingReport did. I will not post them here, i'll post them on my own site and give a link to it, is that acceptable?

@Branduil:
Í'm currently at work, maybe i can raid a scanner of a collegue, but no promises ;-)

@greymarch:
I'm sure, tripple checked it because i found it strange as well.

@onkelarie:
Pakketje van 3 Core Books v3 met verzend kosten en onder rembours is €73,13+€7,31+€5,00=€85,44 zie ook m'n eerste post.

@dunii_rgr:
It's still an image of Sovelis.

@DM_Matt:
I see it more as something similar to an Arcane Trickster (wich is also in the book btw, but originally from one of the Splat books).

@Mark:
I 'sold' around 7 sets (2 will be shipped this afternoon, 4 are ready to be picked up, and one set is in my little grubby hands ;-).

I'll get to the other requests in a moment...


----------



## Cergorach (Jul 2, 2003)

I don't have the old books with me (these where heavy enough ;-) so i can't accurately say what's in them, i'll work from memory.

@Delgar:
Mounted Combat Feat: prereq. ride rank 1, once/round may attempt a ride check (as reaction) to negate the hit. hit negated when ride check result is higher than attack roll, for fighter is one of the possible bonus feats.
Don't know what exactly is different in mounted combat and i'm not typing up everything ;-)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 2, 2003)

Ik zou ze ook graag alle 3 bestellen, moet ik je er gewoon voor mailen of wat is het plan daarvoor?=]


----------



## Cergorach (Jul 2, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Ik zou ze ook graag alle 3 bestellen, moet ik je er gewoon voor mailen of wat is het plan daarvoor?=] *




Gewoon even mailen naar info@thehelix.nl


----------



## Fenes 2 (Jul 2, 2003)

I'll second the question concerning the duelist.


----------



## hong (Jul 2, 2003)

So, who IS that elf ranger chick in the Dragon 3.5E ads?


----------



## Cergorach (Jul 2, 2003)

@A'koss:
weapon enhancements: still a max of +10 enchantments, no weapon special abilities have a cost instead of a + bonus. Only Armors have the option to add abilities that cost gp
new wpn enh: there are abilities that are new for the DMG, but not to D&D, i think the got a couple from other sourcebooks.
Improved Whirlwind Attack: it's not in the DMG
Tarrasque: HD 48d10+594 (858hp), AC35
slumbers for 6d4 months, hunts for 1d3 days, once per decade very active for 1d2 weeks, then slumbers 4d6 years. damage reduction 15/epic, Regeneration 40, needs to have 868 points of non lethal damage and cast a wish or miracle to keep it dead.

@ThirdWizard:
Golem Magic Immunity: Immunity to Magic (Ex): Golem is immune to any spell or spell-like ability that allows spell resistance. In addition, certain spells and effects function differently as noted below.

@Jake Edward:
(some) Solar Stats: CR 23; HD 22d8+110 (209hp); AC 35; DR15/Epic an evil; regen 15; immune to acid, cold, and petrification; resistance electricity 10, fire 10; SR 32, protective aura, tongues, spells, spells, and lots of spells. I'm not typing up the entire entry, sorry (see note below).

@jgsugden:
vorpal costs: still +5, but has a CL of 18 and that is required.
bats seeing 10': Blindsense (Ex): A bat notices and locates creatures within 20 feet. Opponents still have 100% concealment against a creature with blindsense.

@MorningStar
Eldritch Knight skills & sp: 2 + Int; Concentration, Craft, Decipher Script, Jump, Knowledge (arcana), Knowledge (nobility and royalty), Ride, Sense Motive, Spellcraft, Swim.

@CrusadeDave
Duelist Class: HD d10; prereq: Base Attack +6, Perform 3 ranks, Tumble 5 ranks, Feats Dodge, Mobility, Weapon Finesse; skill points 4+int; Base Attack of a fighter; Ref save is good; 1st canny defense; 2nd improved reaction +2; 3rd Enhanced Mobility; 4th Grace; 5th Pricise strike +1d6; 6th Acrobatic Charge; 7th Eleborate pary; 8th improved reaction +4; 9th deflect arrows; 10th precise strike. don't know if it's different though.

Note to all: please be a bit more specific when asking for info, i'm not typing up the entire entry for the solar ;-)


----------



## Cergorach (Jul 2, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> *So, who IS that elf ranger chick in the Dragon 3.5E ads? *




Don't know, sorry...


----------



## hong (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm wondering if they've toned down the wuxia-ification of D&D at high levels.

What does the fly spell do now? How about air walk?

How much do winged boots cost, and have they changed much?

Any changes to dimension door?

Does teleport still have a chance of landing off-target? (Might already have been answered; can't remember.)


----------



## Zuum (Jul 2, 2003)

*question*

Could you tell me what the penalty for sleeping in armor is in 3.5?

Thanks

Zuum


----------



## onkelarie (Jul 2, 2003)

Yup, I went to the store today in Rotterdam (Holland) and what saw my eyes? All three core manuals hehehe They're for sale all over Holland indeed. I was so much in doubt whether I should buy them or not, but I could withstand it.... I'll just wait for the accessory for the 3.0 manuals...


----------



## player1 (Jul 2, 2003)

I have one specific question.

I'ts confiremed that armors didn't change much with revison.

Only several of them have their weight changed (all else same).

So which armors are that?

P.S.
For easier comparasion, here are the weights from 3.0e PHB:

  Padded 10lb
  Leather 15lb
  Studded leather 20lb
  Chain shirt 25lb
  Hide 25lb
  Scale mail 30lb
  Chainmail 40lb
  Breastplate 30lb
  Splint mail 40lb
  Banded mail 35lb
  Half-plate 50lb
  Full plate 50lb
  Buckler 5lb
  Shield, small, wooden 5lb
  Shield, small, steel 6lb
  Shield, large, wooden 10lb
  Shield, large, steel 15lb
  Shield, tower 45lb


----------



## Bauglir (Jul 2, 2003)

What does Boccob's Blessed Book do in 3.5e?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 2, 2003)

Trainz said:
			
		

> *With some monsters having Blasphemy at will (i.e. Pit Fiend), you put a Pit Fiend and a kobold and you have an instant TPK. Just let the Pit Fiend cast Blasphemy each round, and eventually, all the PC's, whatever level they are, unless they have spell-resistance (very unlikely) are kobold-fodder.*




If you read 3E Blasphemy again, you'll see that doesn't work unless the PCs are from Baator...

"Creatures native to _your_ plane who hear the blasphemy and are not evil suffer the following ill effects..."

-Hyp.


----------



## Brekki (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah ... The Netherlands rules again 

I've also just bought the whole set ... will have about an hour later today to help answer questions.

Maybe good to number the questions/answers.


----------



## Brekki (Jul 2, 2003)

@ Hong:
Fly: fly 60 (40) for 1 m/l, good maneuverability

Air Walk: thread on air like on ground, 10 m/l

Dimension Door: no pure weight limit, but take one medium sized creature with maximum load with you / 3 levels

Teleport: still has % table for on/off/similar/mishap

@ Zuum:
Sleeping in medium or heavy armor -> fatigued next day

@ Player1:
Splint weighs 45, rest is the same

@ Bauglir:
Boccob's Blessed Book: A wizard can fill the 1000 pages of BBB with spells without paying the 25 gp/page material cost. Price 12,500 gp


----------



## Lord Rasputin (Jul 2, 2003)

*Wizard spells by level*

Good grief, I hope I'm not asking for too much ...

As both my wizards are specialists in the now formerly weak sister schools, what are the necromancy and enchantment spells, by level?


----------



## Brekki (Jul 2, 2003)

@ Lord Rasputin:
0E
daze
0N
disrupt undead
touch of fatigue

1E
charm person
hypnotism
sleep
1N
cause fear
chill touch
ray of enfeeblement

2E
daze monster
tasha's h.l.
touch of idiocy
2N
blindness/deafness
command undead
false life
ghoul touch
scare
spectral hand

3E
deep slumber
heroism
hold person
rage
sugestion
3N
gentle repose
halt undead
ray of exhaustion
vampiric touch

4E
charm monster
confusion
crushing despair
geas, lesser
4N
animate dead
bestow cures
contagion
enervation
fear

5E
dominate person
feeblemind
hold monster
mind fog
symbol of sleep
5N
blight
magic jar
symbol of pain
waves of fatigue

6E
geas/quest
heriosm, greater
suggestion, mass
symbol of persuasion
6N
circle of death
create undead
eyebite
symbol of fear
undeath to death

7E
hold person, mass
insanity
power word blind
symbol of stunning
7N
control undead
finger of death
symbol of weakness
waves of exhaustion

8E
antipathy
binding
charm monster, mass
demand
otto's i.d.
power word stun
symbol of insanity
sympathy
8N
clone
create greater undead
horrid wilting
symbol of death

9E
dominate monster
hold monster, mass
power word kill
9N
astral projection
energy drain
soul bind
wail of the banshee

brrrrrrrr ... nice rsi


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 2, 2003)

Well done Brekki!

I understand that there is a new 2nd level wizard spell called "scorching ray". Could you post the details on that for me?

And if its not too much trouble, the basics of a spell called "longstrider" on the druid and ranger list?

Thanks!


----------



## Lord Rasputin (Jul 2, 2003)

Brekki said:
			
		

> *brrrrrrrr ... nice rsi   *




Tibi grates ago.


----------



## Brekki (Jul 2, 2003)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *Well done Brekki!
> 
> I understand that there is a new 2nd level wizard spell called "scorching ray". Could you post the details on that for me?
> 
> ...



Scorching Ray, Evocation [Fire], comp: VS, range: Close, dur: Instant, save: No, SR: Yes
Fire one ray, plus 1/4 lvls beyond 3rd (to max of 3 rays). Each ray is ranged touch attack, deals 4d6 fire dmg. Targets must be within 30 ft of eachother.

Longstrider is personal with 1 hour/level duration, gives +10 enhancement to land speed.


----------



## kingamy (Jul 2, 2003)

*Paladin Question*

Does the paladin's special mount still gain HD at the same places?

In 3.0 Special Mounts gained +2 HD at levels 5 (the first time the mount is available), 8, 11, and 15.

Thanks,

Mike Haakstad


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 2, 2003)

Brekki said:
			
		

> *3E
> deep slumber
> heroism
> hold person
> rage*



They brought Rage spell from DotF into 3.5E???!
And turned it into a Wizard spell?

If that's so, than they completely removed the need to have Barbarians.


----------



## Lady Isis (Jul 2, 2003)

*Animal Companion question*

Can you please explain a little about animal companions work now? Is it still HD limited (ie, you can have X HD worth of companions)? Also, what is this about their advancement level? Is it like a familiars but more naturey?

Thanx!


----------



## Riley (Jul 2, 2003)

Hi, and thanks for all your kind help.

I've got a pair DMG/PrC questions:

What are the prerequisites for the Horizon Walker, and (only vaguely) what kind of abilities do they get?

Have the Loremaster prereqs changed from 3.0, when it was: Know 7 divination spells, including 1 3rd level.  10 ranks in 2 knowledge skills.  3 metamagic/item feats, and skill focus (knowledge)?

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Ketjak (Jul 2, 2003)

*Scent*

Could you post the relevant details on Scent, please?


----------



## dravot (Jul 2, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *They brought Rage spell from DotF into 3.5E???!
> And turned it into a Wizard spell?
> 
> If that's so, than they completely removed the need to have Barbarians. *




That is SO not true.

There are lots of  things that a wizard isn't stupid enough to do that require a barbarian.  It's all good.


----------



## Psion (Jul 2, 2003)

Brekki said:
			
		

> 6N
> circle of death
> *create undead*
> eyebite
> ...




D&D necromancers are now real necromancers! Do you hear me!? w00t!

Okay, I may sign on to the specialist thing after all...


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Jul 2, 2003)

generalist wizards own specialists, and can throw out the necro just as well as a necro except for one spell per level.  Still I wouldn't mind a rehash of my 2e scarlet brotherhood necro, with his list of people who he would get revenge upon if he hadn't been killed at 5th level.


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Jul 2, 2003)

I see they have command undead at 2nd elvel as well.  I wonder if its just the T&B spell or if its changed at all.

Control undead is still 7th level though.


----------



## Delgar (Jul 2, 2003)

I don't suppose you could write out the spell description of Ray of Exhaustion?

Delgar


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 2, 2003)

dravot said:
			
		

> *There are lots of  things that a wizard isn't stupid enough to do that require a barbarian.  It's all good. *



If you complete the scene in your mind, there would be a fighter-type in the wizard's party that he'd be buffing to be better than a Barbarian (the Rage spell in DotF IS better than Barbarian's Rage).

Or the fighter-types can just get a magic item that makes the Barbarian obsolete.
Any time a spell duplicates a unique PC class ability, that is bad news, from a design standpoint (IMO).


----------



## Iron_Chef (Jul 2, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *They brought Rage spell from DotF into 3.5E???!
> And turned it into a Wizard spell?
> 
> If that's so, than they completely removed the need to have Barbarians. *




I believe it's the Rage portion of the 3e Emotion spell rather than the DoTF spell named Rage. Could be wrong, I don't have the book, but that's what I'm betting on.


----------



## Cergorach (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks for the help brekki!
I'll go at it again tomorrow, i'm reall tired to do much more than sleep ;-)


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 2, 2003)

Brekki said:
			
		

> *
> Scorching Ray, ...
> 
> Longstrider ... *




Wonderful, many thanks.


----------



## dagger (Jul 2, 2003)

If at all possible, can you post the Ranger spell list...? Thanks!


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Jul 2, 2003)

sleep??

It's only noon here, why don't you learn to live in PST at least until I have a PH.


----------



## Someone (Jul 2, 2003)

What properties does adamantive have now (regarding to armor)? Seems as if it gives damage reduction. Is it true?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 2, 2003)

Iron_Chef said:
			
		

> *I believe it's the Rage portion of the 3e Emotion spell rather than the DoTF spell named Rage. Could be wrong, I don't have the book, but that's what I'm betting on. *



LOL
When reading the Conversion Guide of spells on GamingReport.com I came to the same conclusion.

Breaking up the Emotion spell into different spells doesn't seem very good, to me...


----------



## Zaruthustran (Jul 2, 2003)

Got my review copies last week; didn't know this thread was about answering q's. Sorry about that! My books are now at home but I still remember some details.

Reapersaurus: Rage is like a mini rage because the Str and Con bonuses are only +2/+2. 

Mike Haakstad: Good to see you on the ENBoards, buddy. Special Paladin Mounts start with +2 HD, and gain HD and other abilities pretty quickly (another 2 HD after 3 levels, then every 5 levels, I think). 

Riley: Horizon Walker is awesome. It's essentially an explorer who at each level gains power from terrain. Example: you could chose "Forest" as your terrain at first level, and get +4 to Hide checks as well as +1 to-hit and damage on any creatures with "Forest" listed as their environment in the Monster Manual. The Hide bonus applies anywhere, not just when you're in a forest. Reqs are Endurance and Knowledge: Geography.

-z, Amazon guy


----------



## Archade (Jul 2, 2003)

*Need to know*

Hi guys,

Thanks for the scoops.  Got two questions.

1.  What's the cost/time requirements in the DMG for researching a spell?

2. Can you post the Analyze Dweomer and Legend Lore spells?

thanks!


----------



## Talix (Jul 2, 2003)

Could you please list what info is new to the Monk?  The specific things I can think of that I'm curious about is Flurry of Blows, and the ability/damage/unarmed attack bonus level progression.

Thanks!


----------



## kingamy (Jul 2, 2003)

Zaruthustran said:
			
		

> *Mike Haakstad: Good to see you on the ENBoards, buddy.
> -z, Amazon guy *




Do I know you?

Mike Haakstad
Seattle WA


----------



## InShambles (Jul 2, 2003)

Another Eldritch Knight question:
When it says it's pre-req is Martial Weapon proficiency does it mean any weapon or all weapons?


----------



## CylentWolf (Jul 2, 2003)

*Craft Construct*

Thanks for helping us out.

The one question I have is could you post the info on the craft construct feat?

thanks


----------



## Zaruthustran (Jul 2, 2003)

kingamy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Do I know you?
> 
> ...




Yeah, I'm Mike Fehlauer from Wonderwood. I didn't know you were an ENWorlder.


----------



## Zaruthustran (Jul 2, 2003)

Talix said:
			
		

> *Could you please list what info is new to the Monk?  The specific things I can think of that I'm curious about is Flurry of Blows, and the ability/damage/unarmed attack bonus level progression.
> 
> Thanks!   *





Monks get choices between bonus feats (stunning fist vs. deflect arrows, for example). Flurry is like TWF, except at higher levels your attack penalty goes from -2/-2 to -1/-1 and eventually disappears. At double-digit levels you also get an extra attack at full BAB. 



> _Originally posted by MorningStar_
> *Another Eldritch Knight question:
> When it says it's pre-req is Martial Weapon proficiency does it mean any weapon or all weapons?*




All martial weapons.

-z


----------



## infax (Jul 2, 2003)

*Don't have the 3.5 books, still...*

I don't have any of the 3.5 books. In fact, I shouldn't be seeing one until august as I live in Brazil and rpg books are hard to come by here. However, as I'm deeply interested in the 3.5 revisions and have been scurring these posts for scoops for a long time now I felt like chiming in and giving some info.

I would recommend people with questions to take a look at Olgar Shiverstone's "Compiled 3.5 Revisions" thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53488&perpage=40&pagenumber=1

This way you don't have to wait for Cegararch or Brekki to post answers. 
If possible, edit your posts as answered so Cegararch and Brekki don't spend precious time flipping pages to lookup info you have found already.

_Lady Isis_
Animal companions were partially presented on the 3.5 druid's scoop at the WotC site (http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/rs/20030610a ) . The table with the animal companions advancements are further explained at Olgar's "compiled 3.5 revisions" thread.

_Delgar_
I would bet Ray of Fatigue works similar to "Waves of fatigue" spell, that is at WotC's page (here: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/rs/20030603a ).
But I agree we don't know save, range and components.

_Dagger_
Ranger's spell list is at Olgar's thread. And there is a thread dedicated to discussing the changes on that list. (Most exactly there is a thread dedicated to debate the changes of each one of the spell lists we know of this far: Bards, Clerics, Paladins and Rangers)

_Arcade_
For Identify and Analyze Dweomer you have scoops at Olgar's thread too. However, as none of the scoops I've seen so far had the spells' texts typed in their integrity I would rate the information as a notch less than *solid*. (I still have trouble believing they give Identify the ability to divine EVERY power of an item!)

_Talix_
The Monk's chagnes seems to be one of the most popular questions on the revision. Lots of places to check that info. Olgar's thread, once again, has some very good info, but you can look up the information on the scanned(!!) pages of the PHB at http://www.gamingreport.com/modules...le=index&req=ShowFile&file_wrap=html/dd35.htm an official information if I'm not mistaken (with all the appropriate legalese).

_CylentWolf_
The Craft Construct feat came out in some past issue of Dragon Mag. You can check it at Olgar's thread.

Hope I was of any help


----------



## magnas_veritas (Jul 3, 2003)

Is Fortification any different than it is now?

Brad


----------



## BarkTree (Jul 3, 2003)

Can you tell me if the books' spine is stitched (like the 1st printing of the core books 3.0) or glued like Manual of the Planes, Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting or even the 2nd (or 3rd not exactly sure) printing of the core books 3.0?


----------



## Kershek (Jul 3, 2003)

I sure hope the PHB is stitched.  I loved the way the book laid flat no matter what page it was on.


----------



## Drakmoore (Jul 3, 2003)

*Jump skill / Whip*

I would like to know how the jump skill has been changed, and if any other skills have been changed severly. Also i would like to know the whips actual stats. If you could possibly post a answer to these i would be greatful. 

PS:Really kewl telling us all this stuff, thanks! You da man!

^_^


----------



## Snoweel (Jul 3, 2003)

> *
> 2E
> daze monster
> tasha's h.l.
> ...




But isn't there a touch of idiocy in all of us?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 3, 2003)

*The ?*

All these questions.....geeeeezzz.....if no one spotted the running theme, I will say it.

Ya'all acting like a bunch of kids waiting at the toy store, for the newest action figure to be release at midnight.

Lord help us!!! 


(and to top it off, the questionarres are mostly adults, go figure)


-In the moment of jest-


----------



## AngusSmith (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: The ?*



			
				Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> *Ya'all acting like a bunch of kids waiting at the toy store, for the newest action figure to be release at midnight.
> 
> Lord help us!!!
> 
> ...




You can make me grow older, but you can't make me grow up. 

The only thing that I'm really curious about is how the Paladin's called mount works.  I was looking forward to eventually getting a griffin as a bonded mount.  So, does the new called mount allow for special types?


----------



## KingCroMag (Jul 3, 2003)

Could you describe any differences in the big conjuration spells - Lesser Planar Binding, Summon Monster, and Gate?

What changes have been made to the rogue?

-KCM


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 3, 2003)

I personally (picked books up from FLGS yesterday) am thouroughly pleased with the books. They looks great imho, and the layout is just delicious of all three of them.

The most important change in the DMG is that they include a LARGE portion of the LARGE book about the PLANES.... Which I personaly love and why I've been the proud owner of a MOTP for years now but that's not the point..... mountains of pages with the PrC's, Tons of items so the DMG really really is looking crunchy and then the battlemap and all... DMG really looks great.

MM is awsome too, Imho it really improved, with additional art, monsters, name changes and they added hero's or champion's or exeptional versions WITH stat blocks for ALOT of races. Really great! Tons of example zombies and skelletons enz for races like skeleltal dragon, skelletal shark skelletal fish **SKELLETAL KOBOLD!** Just plain great.

PhB just looks ok, the changes in spells and PC's which are what we're all doing it for offcourse 


All in all the books are much improved Imho, they are really well to read through, great layout and much cclearer now.


----------



## Mark (Jul 3, 2003)

If you don't mind disclosing, how many sales now, 'Rach?


----------



## Snoweel (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: The ?*

Since I just bought these books, I'll answer a few questions:



			
				AngusSmith said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The only thing that I'm really curious about is how the Paladin's called mount works.  I was looking forward to eventually getting a griffin as a bonded mount.  So, does the new called mount allow for special types? *




Not in this version. Called mounts are restricted to horses, even for different sized Paladins.

For non-Medium sized Paladins, the DMG suggests scrapping the Called mount in exchange for Fighter feats at levels 5, 7, 10, 13, 16 and 20.



> _Originally posted by KingCroMag_
> *
> Could you describe any differences in the big conjuration spells - Lesser Planar Binding, Summon Monster, and Gate?*




LPB now has a range of touch.

The Summon Monster spells are now restricted to the summoning of *one monster only* but the duration is now 10 mins/level.

Gate has been renamed Bigby's Gate and now requires a ranged touch attack.



> What changes have been made to the rogue?




They have had their skill ponts dropped to 4 per level, less class skills, more weapon proficiencies, more armour proficiencies, d12 Hit Dice, +1/level BAB and DR and rage (increasing their STR and CON by 2) are among their new class abilities.

And they can no longer read.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fedifensor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: The ?*



			
				Snoweel said:
			
		

> *For non-Medium sized Paladins, the DMG suggests scrapping the Called mount in exchange for Fighter feats at levels 5, 7, 10, 13, 16 and 20.*



*BOGGLE* The mount is worth *6* Fighter feats?!?  I'll make that trade in a second!

Damn, thought it was too good to be true...


----------



## Snoweel (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The ?*



			
				Fedifensor said:
			
		

> **BOGGLE* The mount is worth *6* Fighter feats?!?  I'll make that trade in a second!
> *




How does one trade his/her race, pray tell.


----------



## Brekki (Jul 3, 2003)

I only have the PH with me today, cause I do have to work a little  . So other questions will be ignored for the moment.

And ... plz number the questions.

@ Kingamy:
Paladin mount gets extra hd at the same levels.

@ Lady Isis:
The animal companion rules are already in Olgar's "Compiled 3.5 Revisions" thread.

@ Delgar:
Ray of Exhaustion, Sor/Wiz 3, VSM, range: Close, dur: 1 m/l, save: Fort partial, sr: Yes
Ranged touch, subject is immediately exhausted for the spell's duration. Successfull save means creature is only fatigued. A character that is already fatigued becomes exhausted. No effect on an already exhausted creature.

@ ....
Rage, Enc (Com)[Mind], Brd2, Sor/Wiz 2, range: Medium, target: willing creature/3 lvls within 30 ft of eachother, dur: Con + 1 r/l (D)
Morale bonusses: +2 Str, +2 Con, +1 Will Save, -2 AC, otherwise same as barbarian's rage, subjects aren't fatigued at the end of the rage.

@ Dagger
Ranger Spell List
1
alarm
animal messenger
calm animals
charm animal
delay poison
detect animals or plants
detect poison
detect snares and pits
endure elements
entangle
hide from animals
jump
lonstrider
magic fang
pass without trace
read magic
resist energy
speak with animals
summon natures ally 1

2
barkskin
bears endurance
cats grace
clw
hold animal
owls wisdom
protection from energy
snare
speak with plants
spike growth
summon natures ally 2
wind wall

3
command plants
cmw
darkvision
diminish  plants
magic fang, greater
neutralize poison
plant growth
reduce animals
remove disease
repel vermin
summon natures ally 3
tree shape
water wall

4
animal growth
commune with nature
csw
freedom of movement
nondetection
summon natures ally 4
tree stride

@ Someone
Adamantine light armor gives DR 1/-, medium gives 2/-, heavy gives 3/- ... nice isn't it


----------



## player1 (Jul 3, 2003)

Hey, it actually gives a reason not to use Chain Shirt all the way.


----------



## 3d6 (Jul 3, 2003)

> Gate has been renamed Bigby's Gate and now requires a ranged touch attack.



Can you elaborate?  I'm really having a hard time figuring out how that would work.


----------



## Brekki (Jul 3, 2003)

*More 3.5 info*

@ Drakmoore
The jump skill has a real long explanation ... i'll try giving a short version.
- speed, 30 is base, every 10 less gives a -6 penalty to jump, every 10 more gives a +4 bonus
- all jump DC's assume a 20 ft running start, otherwise double jump DC
- jump trained = same, jump untrained = prone at landing, unless jump DC is beaten by 5 or more
- long jump, fail by less than 5, reflex DC 15 to hold on to the far end, pulling yourself up is a climb DC 15
- long jump DC's: 5 ft = DC 5, with 5 added to the DC for every 5 ft further
- high jump, DC = 4 x distance in ft
- vertical reach table, long creatures are treated one size smaller ... fine: 1/2 ft, dimininuative 1 ft, tiny 2 ft, small 4 ft, medium 8 ft, large 16 ft, huge 32 ft, gargantuan 64 ft, colossal 128 ft.
- hop up to waist heigh object = jump DC 10, counts as 10 ft movement
- jump down intentionally, DC 15 for damage as fallen 10 ft less.
- jump is part of movement
- run feat: +4 to jump
- halflings: +2 to jump
- 5 ranks in tumble: +2 to jump
- 5 ranks in jump: +2 to tumble

@ AngusSmith
There is nothing in the PH about mounts for paladins other than the warhorses

@  KingCroMag
Lesser Planar Binding, target: outsider or elemental with 6 HD or less, you can ask the creature to do stuff, creature can get free with charisma check vs DC (15+1/2 casterlvl + casters Cha), once request is completed the creature is free after telling the caster. Maximum duration day/level

Planar Binding; up to three outsiders/elemental with total up to 12 HD, Greater Planar Binding; up to three outsiders/elementals with total up to 18 HD

The Summon Monster series seem the same to me. Monsters will have changed levels but that's to much work to find out.

Gate used to call a creature costs 1000 xp, maximum HD controlled is your casterlevel or twice that when you call only one creature. Immediate service in combat or other r/l duration, or long term service that needs fair trade.

Rogues: Uncanny Dodge is moved to 4th, Improved Uncanny Dodge is moved to 8th, the rest seems the same


----------



## Brekki (Jul 3, 2003)

@ 3d6
just ignore snoweel


----------



## 3d6 (Jul 3, 2003)

After looking at the post beyond the planar binding and gate parts, I guess that should have been obvious. 

Can anyone with the Monster Manual confirm that Efreet still grant _wish_ 3/day?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 3, 2003)

Does the Planar Ally series of spells follow the same HD restrictions as the Planar Binding spells?


----------



## dagger (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Don't have the 3.5 books, still...*

I checked the whole Revision thread for the list before I asked, and it was not in there, it is now though.

Thanks for posting it Brekki.




			
				infax said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brekki (Jul 3, 2003)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *Does the Planar Ally series of spells follow the same HD restrictions as the Planar Binding spells? *




Yes, it's also 6, 12 & 18.


----------



## Datt (Jul 3, 2003)

101. Does it say if the DR from Adamantium armor stacks with DR granted from a class?


----------



## Drakmoore (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: More 3.5 info*



			
				Brekki said:
			
		

> *@ Drakmoore
> The jump skill has a real long explanation ... i'll try giving a short version.
> - speed, 30 is base, every 10 less gives a -6 penalty to jump, every 10 more gives a +4 bonus
> - all jump DC's assume a 20 ft running start, otherwise double jump DC
> ...




Thanks so much! I have one other question, if you have the time to answer. I was wondering exactly what a horizon walker is. I have no clue and it has me stumped as to what it could be. Thanks  a billion! You've answerd so many puzzlements and have gotten me even more excited about the books.


----------



## Lord Rasputin (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: More 3.5 info*



			
				Drakmoore said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks so much! I have one other question, if you have the time to answer. I was wondering exactly what a horizon walker is. I have no clue and it has me stumped as to what it could be. Thanks  a billion! You've answerd so many puzzlements and have gotten me even more excited about the books. *




As best I can tell, the new Jump rules are straight out of D20 Modern.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 3, 2003)

Brekki said:
			
		

> *
> Scorching Ray, Evocation [Fire], comp: VS, range: Close, dur: Instant, save: No, SR: Yes
> Fire one ray, plus 1/4 lvls beyond 3rd (to max of 3 rays). Each ray is ranged touch attack, deals 4d6 fire dmg. Targets must be within 30 ft of eachother.
> *




Heh, Thought so. Its the Bolt effect from the _Flame Arrow_ spell. 

Notice, NO SAVE. I guess my harping had some effect on 3.5.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 3, 2003)

Marshall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heh, Thought so. Its the Bolt effect from the Flame Arrow spell.
> 
> Notice, NO SAVE. I guess my harping had some effect on 3.5. *




Yes, I too used to harp on about the double jeopardy of the old spell... roll to hit *and* a reflex save? pshaw!

The new one sensibly caps the maximum damage, and makes an ideal 2nd level evocation spell.


----------



## coyote6 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: More 3.5 info*



			
				Lord Rasputin said:
			
		

> *As best I can tell, the new Jump rules are straight out of D20 Modern. *




Not quite, if the posted info is correct. In d20M, running long jump DC = (distance in feet) + 5 . What was posted here, that DC is just (distance in feet). Which may mean that average characters can actually do standing long jumps longer than the length of their stride (i.e., "isn't broken in a particularly dumb way"). 

I may swoon. 

(I still wonder why the penalty for being slow is different from the bonus for being fast.)


----------



## Brekki (Jul 3, 2003)

@ Riley / Drakmoor.
Horizon Walker: prereq's: Knowledge (geography) 8, Endurance
10 lvl prc with fighter bab and saves, choose terrains and get bonusses to skills/attack/damage on that terrain and vs monsters from that terrain.

Loremaster prereq's are the same

@ Ketjak
Scent is the same as in 3.0

@ Archade
1. Researching spell is 1000 gp/week, takes week/spellevel, spellcraft DC 10+spellvl -> learned new spell

@ magnas_veritas
Fortification is the same as in 3.0

@ 3d6
Efreeti has 1/day - grant up to three wishes (to nongenies only) ... along with many other abilities

@ Datt
In the DMG it says that if a creature has DR from more than one source, the two forms of DR do not stack. Instead, the creature gets the benefits of the best DR in a given situation    (I think this is really bad for the barbarian  )


----------



## Tzarevitch (Jul 3, 2003)

What I would like to know is 1) did 3.5 clarify how long it takes a sorcerer to cast a spell using a metamagic feat? and 2)have they cleaned up their definition of a full round action and 1 full round? (See below for my attempt to clarify my questions.)

3.0 seemed to use two definitions of full-round action. The 3.0 Faq indicated that the full-round action that it takes sorcerers to cast metamagicked spells consumes your attack action and your move action leaving you with a 5' step but the spell takes effect in the round you cast it. (In other words you "pay" the cost to metamagic by expending your move-action)

Also, 3.0 defined full-round action for spells that have the 1 full round as a casting time as taking effect in the next round. 

Is 3.5  clearer on the difference if there is one? (If my questions isn't clear I will try to re-phrase). 

Thanks in advance.

Tzarevitch


----------



## Kershek (Jul 3, 2003)

Has the concentration check for defensive casting changed at all from 3.0?  I was wondering if it had a variant rule that allowed for an opposed check so that a kobold didn't threaten a wizard as much as a cloud giant did.


----------



## Conaill (Jul 3, 2003)

What sort of actions are the bard's musical abilities? Can he just activate them with a free action (start singing)?


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 3, 2003)

For the last time...

What is the effect of the dodge feat?


----------



## Kershek (Jul 3, 2003)

Other people who have the book have stated that the dodge feat has not changed.


----------



## Delgar (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm just curious what the cost of Adamantium Weapons and Armor is now?

It would seem they should be more expensive as they seem to be one of the highest forms of DR bypassing and they have different abilities.

Do Adamantium weapons still give an enhancement bonus?

Thanks in Advance!

Delgar


----------



## Lord Rasputin (Jul 3, 2003)

*Random assorted questions ...*

* What are the Universal spells for wizards?

* Are there any changes to _spectral hand_?

* What do the feats Acrobatic, Athletic and Deceitful do? (These are all +2/+2 feats AFAIK, and two are in S&S or d20Mod.)

* Do monks gain anything extra from the Stunning Fist feat (under 3.0, they gained more such attacks than other characters)? From the posted scans, this would be in the feat description itself, since the monk class only gives this as a bonus feat option.

* What are the synergy boni to skills now?


----------



## Brekki (Jul 3, 2003)

@ Tzarevitch
Sorcerers and Bards Metamagic; if normal casting 1 action -> now full-round action. If longer casting, it takes an extra full-round action to cast the spell.

"A spell that takes 1 round to cast is a full-round-action. It comes into effect just before the beginning of your turn in the round after you began casting the spell."

@  Kershek
Defensive casting is still concentration 15 + spellvl

----------- that's all for today -----------
Edit: grr .. typo's


----------



## Leiff (Jul 3, 2003)

What are the prereqs for the Eldritch Knight? Only martial weapons and the ability to cast 3rd level spells?

Has there been any changes to expedieous retreat and/or boots of striding/springing


----------



## Conaill (Jul 3, 2003)

Conaill said:
			
		

> *What sort of actions are the bard's musical abilities? Can he just activate them with a free action (start singing)? *



Already got an answer on the Wizards board:


			
				WotC_Andy said:
			
		

> *Typically a standard action to activate. The PH clarifies all of this.*


----------



## Duke Frinn (Jul 3, 2003)

How has 'Shades' been changed to make it a 9th level spell and not a 6th level spell?


----------



## greymarch (Jul 3, 2003)

Leiff said:
			
		

> *What are the prereqs for the Eldritch Knight? Only martial weapons and the ability to cast 3rd level spells?
> *




Yep.  That's it precisely.  These prereqs have been known for a couple of weeks.

Check out www.andycollins.net, or the official website messageboards, or the 3.5 compilation of answers on another thread of these messageboards if you need confirmation.


----------



## Conaill (Jul 3, 2003)

Did they fix the Heavy Lance? Is there some specific language to prohibit using it unmounted as a one-handed reach weapon?

And while we're on the topic... will it be possible to use, say, a Small spiked chain as a one-handed reach weapon at a -2 penalty?

Of course, the mind boggles at the possibility of using a Small heavy lance as a _Light_ reach weapon!


----------



## Aaron L (Jul 3, 2003)

What are the benefits of weapons made from adamantite?


----------



## Uder (Jul 3, 2003)

*Monster Summoning*

What are the changes to the monster summoning tables? If you're feeling really generous, my conjuror would love to see the tables from Monster Summoning I through MS V.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 3, 2003)

Aaron L said:
			
		

> *What are the benefits of weapons made from adamantite? *




Adamantine weapons bypass up to hardness 20.  They have no other enhancement bonus (ie, no longer +2 equivalent).


----------



## jcw8705 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Haste & Boots of Striding & Springing*

With the changes made to haste, I am curious as to how the magical item Boots of Striding & Springing have been modified.  What sort of movement increase is it now (I'm guessing +10 or +15 rather than double, but would like some confirmation).

Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Jul 3, 2003)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Adamantine weapons bypass up to hardness 20.  They have no other enhancement bonus (ie, no longer +2 equivalent). *




does mithral bypass up to a 15 and steel up to 10??


----------



## Simplicity (Jul 3, 2003)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Adamantine weapons bypass up to hardness 20.  They have no other enhancement bonus (ie, no longer +2 equivalent). *




 They bypass hardness 20?  Those things are sundering MACHINES!  One swoop from an adamantine great axe, and whatever weapon you've got is gone...  Assuming your plusses match.

That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Iron_Chef (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: The ?*



			
				Snoweel said:
			
		

> *Since I just bought these books, I'll answer a few questions:
> 
> The Summon Monster spells are now restricted to the summoning of one monster only but the duration is now 10 mins/level.
> *




Someone please verify the duration of Summon Monster I-IX has been been increased to 10 minutes/level and you can summon only one monster instead of the option of several from a lower level list. This sounds too good to be true... but I hope it is!


----------



## Kichwas (Jul 4, 2003)

Pardon my ignorance but... what is the official release date for all of this in North America?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The ?*



> *Someone please verify the duration of Summon Monster I-IX has been been increased to 10 minutes/level and you can summon only one monster instead of the option of several from a lower level list.*




Did you read the rest of his post?  Like where he converted the rogue into a barbarian?

-Hyp.


----------



## Iron_Chef (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: The ?*



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Did you read the rest of his post?  Like where he converted the rogue into a barbarian?
> 
> -Hyp. *




Yes, but that joke was at the end of the post and the previous information in his post seemed legit, so I was hoping for the summon monster info to be legit.


----------



## Pazu (Jul 4, 2003)

arcady said:
			
		

> *Pardon my ignorance but... what is the official release date for all of this in North America? *




Hey arcady--

I believe the "official" release date is July 18th, although for some reason I seem to remember July 11th being thrown around as well.

--Pazu


----------



## Drakmoore (Jul 4, 2003)

*Finesse*

Thank you all for answering my questions, but now im just plain confused. I want to know where this leaves finesse. If there are three sizes tiny, one-handed, two-handed then what weapons will be finesseable. When they had small weapon class they could finesse tiny and small, but now since there is only tiny and one handed it doesn't make sense. Are you going to be able to finesse a morning star? If you could only finesse tiny that would really limit selection making it near impossible to make a decent short sword rouge, but if they let all one handed be finesseable then you would have duel longsword weilders runing rampant. This confuses me and i hope they have a reasonable fix. If anyone could answer this connundrum it would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You!


----------



## A'koss (Jul 4, 2003)

I know it seems like an odd question, but does anyone know if you can hide invisibly in bright light in 3.5e? From the rumors I've seen it seems to suggest that no one can hide in bright light unless they have cover and Invis. seems to only offer a +20/+40 bonus to Hide, but no caveats. Can you only rely on the concealment bonus then?


Thanks,

A'koss.


----------



## magnas_veritas (Jul 4, 2003)

Pazu said:
			
		

> *I believe the "official" release date is July 18th, although for some reason I seem to remember July 11th being thrown around as well.
> 
> --Pazu *




My FLGS says the 18th.  However, lately there's been a week and a half, two weeks between review copies and general release, so it might be out on the 11th.

And, again, anybody know if the Fortifications (Light, Medium, and Heavy) change any from their 3.0 equivalents?

Brad


----------



## A'koss (Jul 4, 2003)

Fortification has not changed.


Cheers,

A'koss.


----------



## jeffh (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Finesse*



			
				Drakmoore said:
			
		

> *Thank you all for answering my questions, but now im just plain confused. I want to know where this leaves finesse. If there are three sizes tiny, one-handed, two-handed then what weapons will be finesseable. When they had small weapon class they could finesse tiny and small, but now since there is only tiny and one handed it doesn't make sense. Are you going to be able to finesse a morning star? If you could only finesse tiny that would really limit selection making it near impossible to make a decent short sword rouge, but if they let all one handed be finesseable then you would have duel longsword weilders runing rampant. This confuses me and i hope they have a reasonable fix. If anyone could answer this connundrum it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank You! *




You're mixing and matching old and new size categories.  The smallest size is not "tiny" (which being a specific size would make no sense in the new relative weapon sizing system), it is "light".  Light otherwise still means the same thing it did before.   That should answer your question.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 4, 2003)

*Temptation....*

I am tempted to ask....really tempted....but I will wait....and read for myself (meanwhile showing off my new avatar....finally understoood how to work that damn thing.   )


----------



## Brekki (Jul 4, 2003)

@ Delgar
Adamantine
ammunition +60
light armor + 5000
medium armor +10000
heavy armor +15000
weapon +3000

Adamantine weapons ignore hardness less than 20. No enhancement bonusses other than the standard masterwork bonusses.

@ Lord Rasputin
Wizard Universal Spells: Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation, Permanency, Limited Wish, Wish

Spectral Hand seems the same

Acrobatic: +2 Jump & Tumble
Athletic: +2 Climb & Swim
Deceitful: +2 Disguise & Forgery

Stunning Fist: monks may use this a number of times a day equal to monk level, other characters can use it one/day for every four levels.

I don't have time to go through all the skills to find the synergies.

@ Leiff
Boots of Striding & Springing: +10 enhancement to base land speed and +5 competence to jump, Price 5,500 gp

Expeditious Retreat gives +30 enhancement to base land speed

@ Duke Frinn
Shades; functions like shadow conjuration, except that it mimics sor/wiz conjuration spells of 8th level and lower, 80% damage to nonbelievers, nondamage spells are 80% likely to work vs nonbelievers.

@ Conaill
There is no heavy lance. There is a Two-handed melee weapon "Lance" that has reach.

When you are medium sized, it should be within the rules to use a small spiked chain with one hand with only a -2 penalty. Small weapons, whether reach or melee have the same range increment/threat range as medium weapons.

@ Uder
Sorry ... no time to type all of the monster tables

@ Shard O'Glase
Mithral and steel do not bypass hardness

@ Iron_Chef
The Summon Monster spells still have a round/level duration

@  Drakmoore 
Weapon Finesse; "With a light weapon, rapier, whip or spiked chain made for a creature of your size category ..."


----------



## Kershek (Jul 4, 2003)

Simplicity said:
			
		

> *
> 
> They bypass hardness 20?  Those things are sundering MACHINES!  One swoop from an adamantine great axe, and whatever weapon you've got is gone...  Assuming your plusses match.
> 
> That's pretty impressive. *



I don't see how this can be any use to a PC.  Sundering is an NPC tool, not a PC tool, if you value your enemy's wealth at all.  That is a major nerf for adamantine for the players.


----------



## Cergorach (Jul 4, 2003)

Pazu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey arcady--
> 
> ...




Want to hear something pretty fun, every store in The Netherlands that is carrying and selling the v3.5 books has been asked not to sell anymore books until the official release date, that's the 18th of july. Being the nice person that i am, i'll comply to this request...


----------



## Tarril Wolfeye (Jul 4, 2003)

I'm interested in the new Damage Reduction.

Could you tell us the DR of the MM Golems?


----------



## Ravellion (Jul 4, 2003)

Summon monster I

Celestial Dog
Celestial Owl
Celestial Giant Fire beetle.
Celestial Porpoise
Celestial badger
Celestial Monkey
Fiendish Dire Rat
Fiendish Raven
Fiendish Monstrous Centipede, medium
Fiendish Monstrous Scorpion, small
Fiendish Hawk
Fiendish Monstrous Spider, small
Fiendish Octopus
Fiendish Snake, small Viper


----------



## Ravellion (Jul 4, 2003)

Tarril Wolfeye said:
			
		

> *I'm interested in the new Damage Reduction.
> 
> Could you tell us the DR of the MM Golems? *



(greater) Stone: 10/adamantine, Clay: 10/adamantine and Bludgeoning, Iron: 15/adamantine, Flesh: 5/adamantine


----------



## Ravellion (Jul 4, 2003)

Summon Monster II

Celestial Giant Bee
Celestial Giant Bombardier Beetle
Celestial Riding Dog
Celestial Eagle
Lemure (Devil)
Fiendish Squid
Fiendish Wolf
Fiendish Monstrous Centipide, large
Fiendish Monstrous Scorpion, medium
Fiendish Shark, medium
Fiendish Monstrous Spider, medium
Fiendish Snake, medium Viper


----------



## Brekki (Jul 4, 2003)

While I'm converting my druid for tonight's 3.5 game, I'll post some things that caught my attention here, some might be "new", some not:
- wildshape is based on polymorph, polymorph changes the creatures type and subtype, so all druid boosts work on the druid in animal shape too (like animal growth)
- the necklace of prayer beads is renamed to strand of prayer beads and would cost nothing if you have a strand with only the bead of karma (I'm sure this'll be errata'd)
- freedom of movement also gives you autosucces at resisting and escaping from grapples
- much more spells have gained the element descriptors like [Air] and [Earth]
- much more "harmless" spells have a Will Save
- base spells and their lesser/greater versions standing under eachother works really good


----------



## JayOmega (Jul 4, 2003)

Kershek said:
			
		

> *
> I don't see how [Adamantine ignoring 20 points of hardness] can be any use to a PC.  Sundering is an NPC tool, not a PC tool, if you value your enemy's wealth at all.  That is a major nerf for adamantine for the players. *




Hardness comes into play in more than just chopping up your yet-to-be-gained treasure.  You can cut through doors or other barriers, disable vehicles or siege engines, cut some ledges into a rock wall for easier climbing, deal more damage to animated objects, sunder a giant's weapon...

Given the price of adamantine goods, few NPCs will have them (at least until uber-high levels where it doesn't matter, since most PCs will also have them, and the high Hardness of their adamantine items will nullify this ability).  Since the PCs get to use their items in every game session--and NPCs tend to get killed, eliminated, or just left behind each session--the PCs get more utility out of this new ability.

Pardon my hijack of the thread. 

Question, then, since there's one in my game:

Are there any serious changes to the Shadowdancer?  The one in my game is just short of level 4; will he have more than Hide in Plain Sight, Evasion, Darkvision, Uncanny Dodge (dex to AC), Shadow Illusion (silent image), Summon 1 ordinary shadow, 20-foot Shadow Jump?

Thanks in advance,
Jay.


----------



## Brekki (Jul 4, 2003)

@  JayOmega 

Shadowdancer abilities:
1. hips
2. evasion, darkvision, uncanny dodge
3. shadow illusion, summon shadow
4. shadow jump 20 ft
5. defensive roll, improved uncanny dodge
6. shadow jump 40 ft, summon shadow
7. slippery mind
8. shadow jump 80 ft
9. summon shadow
10. shadow jump 160 ft, improved evasion


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi Brekki,

Could you describe how the "Awesome Blow" monster feat works?

Thanks


----------



## hong (Jul 4, 2003)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *Hi Brekki,
> 
> Could you describe how the "Awesome Blow" monster feat works?
> 
> Thanks *




First you get down on your knees,
Fiddle with your rosaries,
Bow your head with great respect,
And genuflect, genuflect, genuflect!


Hong "apologies to Tom Lehrer" Ooi


----------



## Brekki (Jul 4, 2003)

@ Plane Sailing

Awsome Blow [General, Fighter]
Prerequisites: Str 25, Power Attack, Improved Bull Rush, Size Large or larger
Benefit: As a standard action, a creature with this feat can make an attack with a -4 penalty against an opponent at least one size smaller. The opponent must succeed a Reflex Save with DC=damage dealt, or be knocked flying 10 ft straight in a direction chosen by the attacker and fall prone. The attacker can't knock the opponent towards itself. If an obstacle prevents the 10 ft movement, both obstacle and opponent take 1d6 damage.


----------



## Brekki (Jul 4, 2003)

Celestial = C
Fiendish = F

Summon Monster III
C black bear
C bison
C dire badger
C hippogriff
elemental, small (any)
F ape
F dire weasel
hell hound
F snake, constrictor
F boar
F dire bat
F monstrous centipede, huge
F crocodile
dretch (demon)
F snake, large viper
F wolverine

Summon Monster IV
archon, lantern
C giant owl
C giant eagle
C lion
mephit (any)
F dire wolf
F giant wasp
F giant praying mantis
F shark, large
yeth hound
F monstrous spider, large
F snake, huge viper
howler

Summon Monster V
archon, hound
C brown bear
C giant stag beetle
C sea cat
elemental, medium (any)
achaierai
devil, bearded
F deinonychus
F dire ape
F dire boar
F shark, huge
F monstrous scorpion, large
shadow mastiff
F dire wolverine
F giant crocodile
F tiger

Summon Monster VI
C polar bear
C orca whale
bralani (eladrin)
C dire lion
elemental, large (any)
janni (genie)
chaos beast
devil, chain
xill
F monstrous centipede, gargantuan
F elasmosaurus
F monstrous spider, huge
F snake, giant constrictor

====the rest'll have to wait====


----------



## NewbyDM (Jul 4, 2003)

Cergorach said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Want to hear something pretty fun, every store in The Netherlands that is carrying and selling the v3.5 books has been asked not to sell anymore books until the official release date, that's the 18th of july. Being the nice person that i am, i'll comply to this request... *




Heh, i was exactly at that time in the store  (gamekeeper) 
Owell, i didn't have the money anyway...  

R.


----------



## gfunk (Jul 4, 2003)

Brekki said:
			
		

> *<Summon Monster Lists>
> 
> ====the rest'll have to wait==== *




Thanks a lot for doing this Brekki!  It is greatly appreciated.

This Sunday I will start summoning 3.5 beasties.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 4, 2003)

*Bardic music*

Hiya!

I have some questions concering bardic music... Have they been answered yet? I don't think.

1) Has Fascinate changed?

2) Does a bard need to fascinate a subject first if they want to use Suggestion on this subject afterwards?

3) Has the duration changed in any way? Do people still have to hear the bard for a full round if they want to benefit from certain bardic music abilities?

Thank you very much! You lucky Dutchmen and -women!

Nathan


----------



## Kershek (Jul 4, 2003)

JayOmega said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hardness comes into play in more than just chopping up your yet-to-be-gained treasure.  You can cut through doors or other barriers, disable vehicles or siege engines, cut some ledges into a rock wall for easier climbing, deal more damage to animated objects, sunder a giant's weapon...
> 
> Given the price of adamantine goods, few NPCs will have them (at least until uber-high levels where it doesn't matter, since most PCs will also have them, and the high Hardness of their adamantine items will nullify this ability).  Since the PCs get to use their items in every game session--and NPCs tend to get killed, eliminated, or just left behind each session--the PCs get more utility out of this new ability.*



The nerfing comes in with how the weapon was originally used in combat.  A character in my campaign just picked up an adamantine greataxe so that he will have a weapon that will work against DR even in an antimagic zone, and also it will never lose its +2 to hit and damage.  Now, that's completely removed.  He'll be furious.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 4, 2003)

No its not.

Adamantine will *still* work in an antimagic area to penetrate DR/adamantite


----------



## Uder (Jul 4, 2003)

Brekki said:
			
		

> *====the rest'll have to wait==== *



Above and beyond the call of duty. 3.5 will be out before I get the highest-level summoning spells. Many many thanks.

Edit: just noticed there'll be no more summoning d4+1 fiendish gorillons with SM VII. I guess a potential max damage of 540 each round *was* a bit much, even for a 7th-level spell.


----------



## Brekki (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Bardic music*

@ Nathan
_1) Has Fascinate changed?_
Nope

_2) Does a bard need to fascinate a subject first if they want to use Suggestion on this subject afterwards?_
Yes

_3) Has the duration changed in any way? Do people still have to hear the bard for a full round if they want to benefit from certain bardic music abilities?_
Inspire courage and inspire greatness don't need a full round of hearing the bard sing anymore, but work as soon as the bard starts singing. Inspire heroics does need a ful round of hearing the bard sing.


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jul 4, 2003)

What's the Level Adjustment for Half-Fiends and Vampires?


----------



## DeadAngel (Jul 4, 2003)

*Arcane Trickster*

Any change to the Arcane Trickster?


----------



## coyote6 (Jul 5, 2003)

Kershek said:
			
		

> *
> I don't see how this can be any use to a PC.  Sundering is an NPC tool, not a PC tool, if you value your enemy's wealth at all.  That is a major nerf for adamantine for the players. *




Like Jay said: break other stuff. Once your high Str greatsword-wielding fighter type has an adamantine weapon, he'll be able to chop through walls like mad. An 8th level, Str 20 Power Attacking fighter-type will deal about 60 pts of damage per round (that's a conservative estimate), without any boosting spells. That's 3 feet of hewn stone in less than one minute (9 rounds, to be exact). Not too shabby. Add in some _bull's strength_, a little _haste_, maybe some rage, and the walls will really start tumbling down.

In the lands of D&D 3.5e, all sieges end by assaults led by adamantine wielding warriors.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 5, 2003)

_The Sword of Siege struck a hammer's blow
With a crash, and a smash, and a tumbled wall,
Stonecutter laid a castle low
With a groan, and a roar, and a tower's fall...._

-Hyp.


----------



## coyote6 (Jul 5, 2003)

It's Shieldbreaker and Stonecutter, all in one! Two, two, two Swords in one!


----------



## Steverooo (Jul 5, 2003)

*Shiver!*

So Non-Adamantine Armour is AC=DEX Bonus + Enhancement Bonus + Dodge Bonus + Deflection Bonus + Luck Bonus + Sacred/Unholy Bonus (whatever other Non-AC Bonuses you just happen to have)?  I mean, if steel and Mithral's Hardnesses are just ignored...

Yikes!  Like the Avengers said (after defeating Ultron for the Nth time), "Adamantium is just too powerful for Mankind to have!"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Shiver!*



> *I mean, if steel and Mithral's Hardnesses are just ignored...*




Armor Bonus and Hardness have nothing to do with each other.

Adamantine <> Brilliant Energy.

-Hyp.


----------



## Steverooo (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm not so sure, Smurf...  Let's see what someone with the books says...  If steel/+4 or less Mithril is as hard as paper, then 5,000 GPs for a weapon is way too low!   

_Dagger of Safe-Slicing:_ 5,001 GP!


----------



## Ravellion (Jul 5, 2003)

Smurf is right. 3.5 didn't change the Armor / hardness _mechanics_ which is what we are now discussing.

Rav


----------



## Mark (Jul 5, 2003)

Cergorach said:
			
		

> *Want to hear something pretty fun, every store in The Netherlands that is carrying and selling the v3.5 books has been asked not to sell anymore books until the official release date, that's the 18th of july. Being the nice person that i am, i'll comply to this request... *




_So much for the sig line..._

__________________
I will accept that.
With vinaigrette.


----------



## Cergorach (Jul 5, 2003)

@NewbyDM:
Was Fritz or Razoul running the place at the time?

@Liquid Snake:
lvl adj Half-Fiend: +4
lvl adj Vampire: +8

@DeadAngel:
Arcane Trickster changes: nope (sneak attack is corrected)

@Mark:
What sig line?

*is tagged by brekki*
Ready and waiting to answer questions ;-)


----------



## Cergorach (Jul 5, 2003)

@Mark:
Ah! That sig line ;-)
hehehe...
They asked nicely, i'm a nice guy, and can't order anymore before the release date anyway ;-)


----------



## Lord Rasputin (Jul 5, 2003)

* How does dispelling spells permanently the caster cast on himself work?

* What are the wizard divination spells, by level?

* What are the wizard's class skills? What are the bard's class skills?

* What does the Persuasive feat do? (I know, it's in Song and Silence, I just want to know if it has changed.)

* What are the DCs on the chart for Use Magical Device? (One of the designers said they were higher to reward those who take it as a class skill.)

* What is the duration of _invisibility_?


----------



## DonAdam (Jul 5, 2003)

My #1 question is this: what rules do they give for creatures with large or larger facings passing through portals which are smaller than them. Do they have rules for entering another creature's space?


----------



## Muaddib (Jul 5, 2003)

I haven't seen this answered anywhere, and please feel free to point me in the right direction if I have missed it, but here's my question.

How is combat on horseback dealt with now that a horse takes up a 10'x10' space.  Where is the rider placed on the battlemat and what kind of reach does he have?  I've been trying to work this out in my mind for months.


----------



## Archade (Jul 5, 2003)

Could someone with copies of 3.5 tell me what the cost and time requirements are for researching a new spell? I understand that it has become much cheaper in the revision.

Thanks!


----------



## JayOmega (Jul 5, 2003)

DonAdam said:
			
		

> *what rules do they give for creatures with large or larger facings passing through portals which are smaller than them. Do they have rules for entering another creature's space?*



Answered on the scanned-in pages on the gamingreport site.  It takes twice as much "movement" to travel through a small area.  So a 10' creature in a 5' hall uses 10' of "movement" for every 5' square he moves (but the 5-foot-step rules work normally).  I haven't seen any rule changes relating to entering another creature's space.


			
				Muaddib said:
			
		

> *I haven't seen this answered anywhere, and please feel free to point me in the right direction if I have missed it, but here's my question.
> 
> How is combat on horseback dealt with now that a horse takes up a 10'x10' space.  Where is the rider placed on the battlemat and what kind of reach does he have?  I've been trying to work this out in my mind for months. *



Half-answered in the revisions thread.  You cover as much area as your mount does.  Nothing said about reach, but why would riding a bulette give you 10' reach with a dagger or 20' with a lance?


----------



## Kershek (Jul 5, 2003)

JayOmega said:
			
		

> *You cover as much area as your mount does.  Nothing said about reach, but why would riding a bulette give you 10' reach with a dagger or 20' with a lance? *



You don't have 10' reach - you still have 5' reach around the back of the horse.


----------



## The It's Man (Jul 5, 2003)

Archade said:
			
		

> *Could someone with copies of 3.5 tell me what the cost and time requirements are for researching a new spell? I understand that it has become much cheaper in the revision.
> 
> Thanks! *



I assume you are talking about adding a spell in a spellbook and not divising/researching a completly new spell...
PHB:
First decipher the spell: spellcraftcheck D20+spell's level (or read magic or help from the writer of the spell)
Then a day is spend to study the spell, making a spellcraftcheck (DC15 + spell's level).
Record it in your own spellbook: a day and it takes 1 page per level (0-level: 1 page) for 100 gp per page (this is cheaper, as in 3.0 it took more pages for a spell).

Wizards can charge a fee if you copy from them (spell's level * 50 gp or trade of other spells).

DMG:
(...) assume it takes 1 day per spell and research cost is twice the price an NPC would charge for castinbg the spell for the character.

Researching original spells: 1 week per spell's level and 1000 gp per spell's level, plus a spellcraftcheck (DC10 + spell's level).


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 5, 2003)

This is really sort of a hijack but... what language are you speaking..  it's like... I can almost read it... I dunno.  It's like english and german mixed together almost.


----------



## Archade (Jul 5, 2003)

*Research*

Actually, I am talking about researching a new spell (actually, one of my players has a cleric who wants to add a spell from a 3rd party book to his spell list, but that's like research as far as I'm concerned)

What's that about the DMG saying 2x NPC casting cost??

Thanks!


----------



## The It's Man (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Research*



			
				Archade said:
			
		

> *Actually, I am talking about researching a new spell (actually, one of my players has a cleric who wants to add a spell from a 3rd party book to his spell list, but that's like research as far as I'm concerned)*




Ah, in that case, I hope that the info I gave about that is enough. A wizard or a priest needs of course a library or something like that for the research.


> *
> What's that about the DMG saying 2x NPC casting cost??
> 
> Thanks! *



Very good question... the paragraph is not clear/contradicting with info from the PHB IMHO, as, for instance, the PHB states that it takes two days to research a spell.

I _think_ they are talking about costs of researching *all* new spells a wizard gets even the two "free" spells a wizard gets, as the line I quoted is followed by "(but no roll is needed for spells that come with level advancement)".

---
Trevalon Moonleirion, are you talking about my post? Did I mix up the sequence of words again? BTW, I didn't intend to write full sentences, but just wanted to give "short notes".


----------



## Cergorach (Jul 5, 2003)

@Lord Rasputin:
dispelling: Do you mean spells cast through the use of Permanency? If so: This application of permanency can be dispelled only by a casterf higher level than you when you casyt the spell. Spells cast on other creatures, objects, or locations (not on you) are vunerable to dispel magic as normal. As far as i can see no changes.
divnation spells wizard:
0th: Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic
1st: Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Detect Secret Doors, Identify, Truestrike
2nd: Detect Thoughts, Locate Object, See Invisibility
3rd: Arcane Sight, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Tongues
4th: Arcane Eye, Detect Scrying, Locate Creature, Scrying
5th: Contact other Plane, Prying Eyes, Rary's Telepathic Bond
6th: Analyze Dweomer, Legend Lore, True Seeing
7th: Greater Arcane Sight, Greater Scrying, Vision
8th: Discern Locatio, Moment of Prescience, Greater Prying Eyes
9th: Foresight
wiz class skills: Concentration, Craft, Decipher Script, Knowledge, Profession, Spellcraft
bard class skills:Appraise, Balance, Bluff, Climb, Concentration, Craft, Decipher Script, Diplomacy, Disguise, Escape Artist, Gather Information, Hide, Jump, Knowledge, Listen, Move Silently, Perform, Profession, Sense motive, Sleight of Hand, Speak Language, Spellcraft, Swim, Tumble, Use magical Device
persuasive feat:+2 Bluff, +2 Disable device checks
Magical Device DCs:
Activate blindly 25
Decipher a written spell 25+spell level
Use a scroll 20+caster level
Use a wand 20
Emulate a class feature 20
Emualte ability score: score+15
emulate race 25
emulate alignment 30
duration invisibility: 1min/level

@DonAdam:
large+ creatures and portals: move into or out of counts as moving 2 squares (instead of 1), if squezed into the portal -4 on attack rolls and AC. To squeeze through a space less then half your space's wide you'll have to make an escape artist check, you can't attack and AC is -4 and lose dex bonus to AC.

@Muaddib:
horseback and reach: same reach as normal, but count the horse's base as your own.

@Archade:
reasearching new spells: 1week/level, 1,000gp/week, Spellcraft check DC10+spell level, failed: all over again time and cost

@Trevalon Moonleirion:
Strange speak: Are you talking about some of the dutch i've been typing?


----------



## youspoonybard (Jul 5, 2003)

Reincarnation was supposed to be altered.

Can you give us the spell, or at least the jist of it?

Thank you profusely!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 5, 2003)

> *You don't have 10' reach - you still have 5' reach around the back of the horse. *




There is no "back of the horse".  That's the whole point of changing to square facings.

As I understand it, while mounted with a dagger, you effectively gain a 10x10 face with 5' reach.  While mounted with a lance, you effectively gain a 10x10 face with 10' reach.

Anyone who can hit the horse can hit you, and you can hit anyone within 5' (or 10' with a reach weapon) of the horse, 'front' _or_ 'back'.

-Hyp.


----------



## Hikaru (Jul 5, 2003)

*Thaumaturge*

I would be thankful for any tidbit regarding the Thaumaturge, in addition to what is already known (= that it is a PrC with full clerical spell progression, with an emphasis on summoning).


----------



## The It's Man (Jul 5, 2003)

youspoonybard said:
			
		

> *Reincarnation was supposed to be altered.
> 
> Can you give us the spell, or at least the jist of it?
> 
> Thank you profusely! *



It now has a Material component (rare oils and unguent worth 1000 gp or more).
The body part(s) you're using must have been part of the creature at time of death.
If the creature was 1st level (or had 1 HD), it loses 2 constitution instead of 1 level or 1 HD; this losses cannot be repaired by any means.
A creatue turned into an undead or killed by a death effect can';t be returned to life by this spell, neither can someone who has died of old age and constructs, elementals, outsiders and undead.
You do not gain automatically the language of the new form.
Not only a wish spell, but also a miracle spell can restore a reincarnated character to his/her original form.
There is no mention of becoming a magical beast when reincarnated into an animal.
The table list now humanoids  and is used for humanoids receiving the spell (Bugbear, Dwarf, Elf, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Half-elf, Half-orc, Halfling, Human, Kobold, Lizardfolk, Orc, Troglodyte, and Other/DM's choice). For other  types of creatures the DM should create a similar table or choose the new form.

I think this is almost all the changes.


----------



## Mark (Jul 5, 2003)

Cergorach said:
			
		

> *@Mark:
> Ah! That sig line ;-)
> hehehe...
> They asked nicely, i'm a nice guy, and can't order anymore before the release date anyway ;-) *




I figured you'd acquiesce about the same time you'd run out of them...


----------



## youspoonybard (Jul 5, 2003)

So they got rid of the ECL problem by limiting your choices to mainly humanoid?

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## InShambles (Jul 5, 2003)

Does the new DMG have information on how to calculate experience for parties of characters of different levels and different sizes (i.e. more or less than the standard four players)?


----------



## Philip (Jul 5, 2003)

MorningStar said:
			
		

> *Does the new DMG have information on how to calculate experience for parties of characters of different levels and different sizes (i.e. more or less than the standard four players)? *




Yes, but the revisions thread already mentioned this. XP is calculated individually. Cross-reference your characters level with the Monster's CR on the table, then divide by the number of characters.

More importantly: Cohorts no longer cost the party a share of its XP. The Cohort's progression is now tied to the progression of his master. He gets an XP share equal to his master's times his level divided by the master's level in XP.

For Example: Character gets 1,000 XP
Character is 10th lvl, Cohort 8th lvl
Cohort gets 800 XP (80% or 8/10 * 1,000)


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 5, 2003)

How is the 9th level spell "Foresight" described now? 

The 3.0 description was somewhat vague, and seeing the power of "moment of presience" I hope that they've beefed up the description here a little!

Cheers


----------



## The It's Man (Jul 6, 2003)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> *How is the 9th level spell "Foresight" described now?
> 
> The 3.0 description was somewhat vague, and seeing the power of "moment of presience" I hope that they've beefed up the description here a little!
> 
> Cheers *



The only thing that's changed in the description is "if a creature were about to leap out from an unexpexted direction" to "if a creature were about to leap out from a hiding place".


----------



## Hammer of the Circle (Jul 6, 2003)

*Question for Brekki*

Still answering questions Brekki?  If so:

1)  Is there a limit to the distance that the targets of a Meteor Swarms meteors may be apart?

2)  Is the Spell Resistance spell limited in maximum casting level/effect?  (i.e. SR 32 @ 20th is the top)

3)  Did I understand you correctly that sorcerers using metamagic on spells cast 1 action spells as a full round action?


----------



## youspoonybard (Jul 6, 2003)

The sorceror thing has always been the case in 3.0.

It's just not clarified anywhere.

I'm pretty new to the game, but the person who taught me (and his gaming group) for years didn't realize that.

Sorcerors are very good with metamagics.


----------



## The It's Man (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Question for Brekki*



			
				Hammer of the Circle said:
			
		

> *Still answering questions Brekki?  If so:*



I'm not Brekki, but got the PHB 3.5E in front of me too 



> *1)  Is there a limit to the distance that the targets of a Meteor Swarms meteors may be apart?*



Nope, they have to be in the range of 400ft + 40ft/level though.



> *2)  Is the Spell Resistance spell limited in maximum casting level/effect?  (i.e. SR 32 @ 20th is the top)*



Nope, it only mentions that it's 12+caster level.


> *
> 3)  Did I understand you correctly that sorcerers using metamagic on spells cast 1 action spells as a full round action? *



Yep.


----------



## Hammer of the Circle (Jul 6, 2003)

3) Did I understand you correctly that sorcerers using metamagic on spells cast 1 action spells as a full round action? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Yep.

Not to be repetitive:

So what you're saying is that my 9th level sorcerer can cast an empowered fireball and take a five foot step on his action?


----------



## Thaumaturge (Jul 6, 2003)

> So what you're saying is that my 9th level sorcerer can cast an empowered fireball and take a five foot step on his action?




It has always been this way.  The problem is the empowered fireball doesn't go off until the begining of your next turn.  It can't be interupted.  You already cast it, but the effect won't be seen for six seconds.

That is my reading of both the current and revised rules.  I very well could be wrong.


Thaumaturge.


----------



## DrSpunj (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks to all of you answering questions!
(And helping to satiate my apparent addiction for all things 3.5e! )

Here's one I haven't seen answered yet (including in Olgar's Compilation of Revisions):

Can anyone please list what the Arcane Archer looks like now? Any changes in the Requirements? or Class Abilities?

Here's the cut & paste from the SRD:

ARCANE ARCHER
Alignment: Any
Hit Die: d8
Requirements:
 Race: Elf or half-elf.  
 Base Attack Bonus: +6. 
 Feats: Weapon Focus (any bow other than a crossbow), PBS, Precise Shot. 
 Spellcasting: Ability to cast 1st-level arcane spells. 

Class Skills: The arcane archer’s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Craft (Int), Hide (Dex). Intuit Direction (Wis), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Ride (Dex), Spot (Wis), Use Rope (Dex), and Wilderness Lore (Wis).

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: An arcane archer is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, light armor, medium armor, and shields.

Abilities:
 Enchant Arrow +1
 Imbue Arrow
 Enchant Arrow +2
 Seeker Arrow
 Enchant Arrow +3
 Phase Arrow
 Enchant Arrow +4
 Hail of Arrows
 Enchant Arrow +5
 Arrow of Death

Thanks for your time!

DrSpunj


----------



## youspoonybard (Jul 6, 2003)

Tharma - 

It comes into effect right away.  It's a full round action, not a spell with a full round casting time.

Very confusing, but that's the case.


----------



## Lord Rasputin (Jul 6, 2003)

Cergorach said:
			
		

> *@Lord Rasputin:
> dispelling: Do you mean spells cast through the use of Permanency? If so: This application of permanency can be dispelled only by a caster higher level than you when you cast the spell. Spells cast on other creatures, objects, or locations (not on you) are vunerable to dispel magic as normal. As far as i can see no changes.*




And for how long is it dispelled? Savage Species read like there were changes there.

Thank you for the answers.


----------



## Brekki (Jul 6, 2003)

@ Hikaru
Thaumaturgist
Req's: Spell Focus (conjuration), Able to cast _lesser planar ally_.

It's a 5 lvl PrC with wizard attack and saves and HD. All levels are +1 casterlevel.
1. Improved Ally: diplomacy check to convince a creature called with a plannar ally spell to aid him for a reduced payment
2. Augment Summoning: +4 str and con
3. Extended Summoning: double duration
4. Contingent Conjuration: sort of a contingency for conjuration spells only
5. Planar Cohort: use planar ally casting to get a cohort

@  youspoonybard 

Actually the list for cohorts is pretty big, including all kinds of monsters/dragons and their ECL's.

@ DrSpunj

The arcane archer seems exactly the same.

@ Lord Rasputin

Dispelling permanency spells works just like dispelling normal spells, (except the minimum casterlevel for the dispeller).


----------



## Fiendish Dire Weasel (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks again for all your efforts to feed us addicts new 3.5 information you guys 

Just some more quick questions to bug you with  :

1) The Endurance feat supposedly says "allows you to sleep in light and medium armor and not become fatiuged." is this true and if so, does it mean that people without the Endurance feat can't sleep in any armor?

2) The 3.0 Duelist couldn't use most of thier class abilities while wearing any armor. I am curious if they are able to now wear light armor and retain the use of these abilities.

More ambigously, if you are familiar with the Duelist from Sword & Fist:
3) Has anything improved on the Duelist to make up for loss of +1d6 of precise strike?

-FDW


----------



## The It's Man (Jul 6, 2003)

Fiendish Dire Weasel said:
			
		

> *Thanks again for all your efforts to feed us addicts new 3.5 information you guys
> 
> Just some more quick questions to bug you with  :
> 
> ...



Sure, a character without this feat can sleep in medium or heavier armor, they just become fatigued the next day.
Everybody can sleep in light armor and not become fatigued the next day BTW.


----------



## The It's Man (Jul 6, 2003)

Fiendish Dire Weasel said:
			
		

> *(...)
> 2) The 3.0 Duelist couldn't use most of thier class abilities while wearing any armor. I am curious if they are able to now wear light armor and retain the use of these abilities.
> *



_Canny Defense_, _Enhanced Mobility_ and _Grace_: only when not wearing armor or using a shield.
_Precise Strike_: the Duelist cannot use a shield.
_Improved Reaction_, _Acrobatic Charge_, _Elaborate Parry_ and _Deflect Arrows_: no mention of armor/shields


----------



## Hikaru (Jul 6, 2003)

Brekki, THANKS.


----------



## Ashardalon (Jul 6, 2003)

Since I have not seen this answered yet, which epic feats are in the Epic section of the DMG?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## The It's Man (Jul 6, 2003)

Ashardalon said:
			
		

> *Since I have not seen this answered yet, which epic feats are in the Epic section of the DMG?
> 
> Thanks in advance!  *




Familiar Spell
Great Smithing
Impr. Elemental Wild Shape
Impr. Favored Enemy
Impr. Metamagic
Impr. Sneak Attack
Impr. Spell Capacity
Impr. Stunning Fist
Lasting Inspiration
Overwhelming Critical
Planar Turning
Spell Knowledge
Terrifying Rage


----------



## Tarril Wolfeye (Jul 6, 2003)

One of my players wants to know the rules concerning silver and cold iron weapons. 
Do they do anything special and how much do they cost?

Thanks for all answers.


----------



## Fiendish Dire Weasel (Jul 6, 2003)

> Canny Defense, Enhanced Mobility and Grace: only when not wearing armor or using a shield.
> Precise Strike: the Duelist cannot use a shield.
> Improved Reaction, Acrobatic Charge, Elaborate Parry and Deflect Arrows: no mention of armor/shields



 The exact answers I didn't want to hear 

But thanks a lot for the answers, I appreciate you taking the time 

Wouldn't happen to want to give us some Dragon Disciple info would ya?  Haven't heard much other than Wings at 9th and Blindsense (or is it Blindsight) at 5th instead of enlargement, I don’t know if anything else has changed. 

-FDW


----------



## The It's Man (Jul 6, 2003)

Fiendish Dire Weasel said:
			
		

> * The exact answers I didn't want to hear
> 
> But thanks a lot for the answers, I appreciate you taking the time
> 
> ...



No prob.

Natural armor increase (+1), *
Ability boost (Str+2), claws and bite, *
Breath Weapon (2d8)
Ability Boost (Str+2) natural armor increase (+2), *
Blindsense 30 ft, *
Ability boost (Con+2), *
Breath W. (4d8), nat. armor incr (+3)
Ability boost (Int+2), *
Wings, *
Blindsense 60ft, dragon apotheosis
[/list=1]
*: = bonus spell


----------



## DrSpunj (Jul 7, 2003)

Brekki said:
			
		

> *@ DrSpunj
> 
> The arcane archer seems exactly the same.*




Thanks Brekki!

Hmm, I hope they've clarified Imbue, Phase & Seeking. And I wonder if the "Bow & Arrow enhancements don't stack" change makes this unchanged class more or less desirable.

DrSpunj


----------



## Hikaru (Jul 7, 2003)

DrSpunj said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks Brekki!
> 
> ...




Less. Much less. Before, the +5 arrow was also able to overcome the strongest DR. Now, no longer. So... the AA has been nerfed.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jul 7, 2003)

Have the geas spells been clarified?  The 6th level version in 3.0 reads as though you can choose to disobey the geas if you don't mind suffering the penalty.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 7, 2003)

Tarril Wolfeye said:
			
		

> *One of my players wants to know the rules concerning silver and cold iron weapons.
> Do they do anything special and how much do they cost?
> 
> Thanks for all answers. *




I'll second this one.

Any stupid to-hit penalties or damage reductions or special profs needed?


----------



## Cergorach (Jul 7, 2003)

cold iron cost weapon x2, if magic enhancement is added, add an additional 2,000gp

Alchemical silver -1 damage, arrow +2gp, light wp +20gp, onehanded +90gp, twohanded +180gp


----------



## Kershek (Jul 7, 2003)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Less. Much less. Before, the +5 arrow was also able to overcome the strongest DR. Now, no longer. So... the AA has been nerfed.  *




It still gives you +5 to hit and damage.  Not really what I'd call nerfing.


----------



## Hikaru (Jul 7, 2003)

Kershek said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It still gives you +5 to hit and damage.  Not really what I'd call nerfing. *




Considering that bow and arrows no longer stack? Considering that now, +1 and +5 arrows have the same impact on overcoming DR?


----------



## Kershek (Jul 7, 2003)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Considering that bow and arrows no longer stack? Considering that now, +1 and +5 arrows have the same impact on overcoming DR? *




Put the cool effects into the bow instead of sinking the money into + enchantments.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 7, 2003)

The It's Man said:
			
		

> How is the 9th level spell "Foresight" described now?
> *
> The only thing that's changed in the description is "if a creature were about to leap out from an unexpexted direction" to "if a creature were about to leap out from a hiding place". *




That's a shame - unless you have a friendly DM it seems to pale into insignificance compared to the 8th level "moment of presience" spell. I was hoping for a more rules-based description of what you get

A +2 bonus to AC and ST for 10 mins/level is far less use than a +25 bonus applicable when needed at some time within 1 hour/level!


----------



## Ravellion (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, I just noticed a few errors on page 133 of the DMG.

The "typical mounted soldier" uses a Light Lance, which no longer exists, and "conscripts" use a Halfspear, which also no longer exists.

Proofreading these changes could have been done so easily: "Alright, we took out these weapons, now let's put that 'control-F' function in our word processor to good use". Negligence, that's what this is.

Rav


----------



## Tzarevitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Any chance that you could post exactly how scry works now? I am dying to learn that the new mechanism is. Is it a saving throw as was rumored and what modifiers apply? 

Thanks in advance.

Tzarevitch


----------



## jgsugden (Jul 7, 2003)

Ravellion said:
			
		

> *Proofreading these changes could have been done so easily: "Alright, we took out these weapons, now let's put that 'control-F' function in our word processor to good use". Negligence, that's what this is.
> 
> Rav *




You're only thinking about one issue. They had hundreds of  thousands of these types of issues to cover when revising the books. Taken individually, it seems as obvious as being picked by a pin. Taken as a whole, it is a needle in a haystack.

There will be errors. There are errors in every RPG book out there. There are errors in almost everything man produces. As long as those errors do not cause a catostrophic failure in the implementation of the game, they've done an acceptable job in editing. It would be nice if they caught everything, but the chance of that happening is about as likely as everyone on the internet abandoning rude posts.


----------



## heirodule (Jul 7, 2003)

*Spell changes?*

Reduce Person?

Endure Elements?

Neutralize Poison?

Blindness/Deafness?

How does Craft (Alchemy) require spellcasting for effectiveness? What if you aren't a spellcaster?

Thanks


----------



## Negative Zero (Jul 7, 2003)

i posted this in the compiled revisions thread, but there doesn't seem to be any concrete answers there. perhaps i'll have better luck here. (apologies if this was asked before)

the ranger can now choose his own race as his FE without being evil. any word on how this work with respect to dominant races?

i mean, say he chooses human, in most canpaigns, humans are very widespread, they're all over. doens't this make the FE too powerfull? seems like it to me.

is there any word on if/how this is handled?

~NegZ


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 7, 2003)

Negative Zero said:
			
		

> *i mean, say he chooses human, in most canpaigns, humans are very widespread, they're all over. doens't this make the FE too powerfull? seems like it to me.
> 
> is there any word on if/how this is handled?
> 
> ~NegZ *




It isn't "handled".  Humans can now take favored enemy: human, full stop.  The Favored Enemy mechanic is one the DM essentially controls.  Think it's overpowered?  Use more non-human enemies.

I suspect the change was added because so many games asked "why do I have to be evil to take my own race as FE?".  It hardly breaks the game -- look at weapon specialization: +2 damage to everything!


----------



## Negative Zero (Jul 7, 2003)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> *It isn't "handled".  Humans can now take favored enemy: human, full stop.  The Favored Enemy mechanic is one the DM essentially controls.  Think it's overpowered?  Use more non-human enemies.
> 
> I suspect the change was added because so many games asked "why do I have to be evil to take my own race as FE?".  It hardly breaks the game -- look at weapon specialization: +2 damage to everything! *



thanks much Olgar. hope there was no offense taken by me posting here. certainly none was intended. i simply wanted to know if there was an "official" comment on it. 

you're quite right, there are ways around it. my GM seems to think that applying it only to humans from a specific country is the fix. not sure if i agree or not. just wanted to know if anything about it was mentioned inthe PHB.

thanks again

~NegZ


----------



## Conaill (Jul 7, 2003)

Brekki said:
			
		

> *There is no heavy lance. There is a Two-handed melee weapon "Lance" that has reach.*



So is the classical lance-and-shield knight no longer feasible? Do they need Monkey Grip to hold the lance one-handed? Or is there some sort of exception for wielding a lance while mounted (or perhaps with a special jousting armor that has a hook to keep the lance in place)? Maybe an additional benefit of the Mounted Combat feat?


----------



## Upper_Krust (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi all! 

Are there any differences to the new Planetar or Solar (apart from Damage Reduction obviously)?

Thanks.


----------



## Fiendish Dire Weasel (Jul 7, 2003)

Awesome, thanks It's Man!

Good to see it looks like they got rid of the dumb "increased hit die" thing on Dragon Disciples.

Hope they also made the breath weapon DC bsaed of Con like real ones. 

Can't wait for my books! 

-FDW


----------



## Ph0eNiX (Jul 8, 2003)

Ooo... Ooo... OK, maybe I'm just too lazy to figureit for myself from the various articles Paizo published, or maybe I feel like I'm missing something in the text, but could someone post the githyanki stat block?
Grr... books too far from release for my taste!


----------



## Brekki (Jul 8, 2003)

*Brekki's 3.5 answers*

@ Tzarevitch

Scrying; Divination; Brd3, Clr5, Drd4, Sor/Wiz 4; comp: V,S,M/DF,F; casting time: 1 hour; duration: 1 m/l; Save: Will Negates; SR: Yes

You can see a creature at any distance. If the subject succeeds a Will save, the scrying attempt fails.


```
Will Save Modifier
On other plane         +5

-Knowledge-
None                  +10
Secondhand             +5
Familiar               -5

-Connection-
Likeness or Picture    -2
Possesion or Garment   -4
Body part, hair, nail -10
```

@ heirodule

Reduce Person: m/l, halves height/length/width, weight/8, +2 Dex, -2 Str, +1 attack/AC, size cathegory changed to smaller one, equipment is reduced along with the person.

Endure Elements: allows you to "endure" otherwise harsh environments, no damage reductions.

Neutralize Poison: seems the same, duration now 10 m/l

Blindness/Deafness: is a necromancy spell now

Craft (Alchemy): "To make an item using Craft (alchemy), you must have alchemical equipment and be a spellcaster."

@ Negative Zero

There is nothing in the ranger's favorite enemy entry about dominant races, or other such limitations to the favorite enemy ability.

@ Upper_Krust

Angel, Planetar; Large Outsider (Angel, Extraplanar, Good)
- DR 10/evil, regeneration 10 (weakness = evil), electricity and fire resistance 10
- added slam attack for 2d8+10 and lost the composite longbow
- added Improved Sunder
- spell-like abilities: improved invisibility replaced by invisibility; 3/day polymorph (self only), power word stun, waves of fatigue; 1/day removed shapechange/symbol, added mass charm monster/waves of exhaustion
- planetars have access to two of the following domains ... (plus any others from its deity).

Angel, Solar; Large Outsider (Angel, Extraplanar, Good)
- dancing greatsword no longer also vorpal
- added +2 mighty (+5) composite longbow, added slam for 2d8+13
- DR 15/epic and evil, regeneration 15 (weakness epic and evil), electricity and fire resistance 10
- added Improved Sunder and Track
- CR 23 now
- spell-like abilities: improved invisibility replaced by invisibility, added polymorph (self only), added power word stun, added waves of fatigue; 3/day added mass charm monster, added waves of exhaustion, removed shapechange; 1/day removed mass charm, removed symbol
- solars have access to two of the following domains ... (plus any others from its deity).

@  Ph0eNiX

Githyanki as characters:
- +2 dex, +2 con, -2 wis
- medium sized
- base land speed 30 ft
- darkvision 60 ft
- special attacks: psionics
- special qualities: psionics, spell resistance equal to class levels +5
- automatic languages: githyanki. bonus languages: common, infernal, draconic, undercommon
- favored class: fighter
- level adjustment: +2


----------



## hong (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Brekki's 3.5 answers*



			
				Brekki said:
			
		

> *Angel, Planetar; Large Outsider (Angel, Extraplanar, Good)
> 
> 
> Angel, Solar; Large Outsider (Angel, Extraplanar, Good)*




They're called "angels" now? Not celestials?

And I say, it's about frikkin' time.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jul 8, 2003)

Are Geas spells still of the [compulsion] type?

Any changes to the wording?  I'm especially curious about whether there are loopholes that allow the subject to disobey at the cost of being "punished" by the spell.


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Jul 8, 2003)

The new solar looks weak. Only 209 hit points and AC 35? Oh well, I guess it's the DR and spellcasting that make it unstoppable.


----------



## Bill Muench (Jul 8, 2003)

Any chance of getting the lowdown on the Heirophant? Do they get a spell progression? What special abilities? Requirements? Etc. Thanks!


----------



## Kershek (Jul 8, 2003)

Brekki, can you tell me if they have clarified what Silent Image (and their more powerful counterparts) can and cannot do? One of many questions I would like answered is whether you can create multiple objects/creatures/etc. The spell is rather vague on what you can and cannot do.

Also, did they clarify what is meant by having alchemical equipment for Craft (Alchemy)?  Does it require a whole 500gp lab or something smaller?


----------



## Brekki (Jul 9, 2003)

(Psi)SeveredHead said:
			
		

> *The new solar looks weak. Only 209 hit points and AC 35? Oh well, I guess it's the DR and spellcasting that make it unstoppable. *



Well ... I find it pretty hard to believe that all the extra stuff it can do besides casting as a 20th level cleric is only a +3 for CR purposes.


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Jul 9, 2003)

(Psi)SeveredHead said:
			
		

> *The new solar looks weak. Only 209 hit points and AC 35? Oh well, I guess it's the DR and spellcasting that make it unstoppable. *




well its also regeneration now and not fast healing. Unless you have an epic and evil weapon you just wont be killing one of these.


----------



## Hammer of the Circle (Jul 9, 2003)

*Spell Resistance*

Can anyone tell me if the revised Monster Manuel has a different SR listed for drow elves other than 11 + character level?


----------



## Brekki (Jul 9, 2003)

*Brekki's 3.5 answers #17*

@ Cheiromancer

Geas/Quest: Enchantment (Compulsion) [Language-Dependent, Mind-Affecting]
- 3d6 damage each day it does not attempt to follow the geas/quest, and fortitude save or sickened


@ Bill Muench

Heirophant
HD: d8
Requirements: knowledge (religion) 15, any metamagic feat, able to cast 7th level divine spells
Skills: 2+Int
BaB: Wizard
Saves: Good Fort and Will
A special ability at each level, choice of the following:
- blast infidel
- divine reach
- faith healing
- gift of the divine
- mastery of energy
- metamagic feat
- power of nature
- spell-like ability

(maybe later I'll have time to fill in these abilities)


@ Kershek

Silent Image: "... visual illusion of an object, creature, or force ..."
(seems like only one object)

From the desciption of the "Alchemy Lab" in the equipment list I think that you do not need a laboratory to use the craft (alchemy) skill. Artisan's tools should be enough.


----------



## gfunk (Jul 9, 2003)

Brekki,

Could you please post some stats for the Trumpet Archon:
Specifically I was looking for:
1) Special abilities (Aura of Menace, Tongues, etc.)
2) HD (is it still 12?)
3) DR (is it now 10/Evil or Chaotic or 10/Magic?)
4) SR (is it still 29?)
5) CR (is it still 14?)
6) Clerical caster level (still 14?)

Thanks very much for doing this for the ENWorld community, it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Videssian (Jul 9, 2003)

Can you give the description of the Combat Expertise feat?  I'm hoping that it will fold the OA Improved Expertise into it (ie: get rid of the +5 limitation)

Thanks,
Gregg


----------



## Stephenls (Jul 10, 2003)

Can Succubi still occasionally summon Balors, thus completely breaking the CR system with regards to themselves?

Does killing a summoned monster still not give you XP?


----------



## Kershek (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Brekki's 3.5 answers #17*



			
				Brekki said:
			
		

> *@ Kershek
> 
> Silent Image: "... visual illusion of an object, creature, or force ..."
> (seems like only one object)*



So I can't make a bag of coins?  Or even two coins?


----------



## psionotic (Jul 10, 2003)

*Ranger virtual feat chains?*

Heya, could you post exactly which feats the ranger gets at 2nd, 6th, and 11th level for both combat chains?

Thanks Again!


----------



## Fiendish Dire Weasel (Jul 10, 2003)

The Ranger V-Feat chains have been pretty widely posted:

*Level 2: Two-Weapon Fighting or Rapid Shot

Level 6: Improved TWF or Manyshot (new 3.5 version)

Level 11: Greater TWF or Improved Precise Shot (new 3.5 feat)*

Manyshot basicly allows you to fire multiple arrows with one attack roll as a standard action.

Improved Precise Shot basicly lets you ignore all but total cover or concelment.


----------



## Eltor Macnol (Jul 10, 2003)

*Magic Mouth*

Since I got no answer in the original thread, I'll try posting it here:

I noticed that the spell Magic Mouth appears twice in the Bard spell list in Olgar Shiverstone's Compiled Revisions - at 1st and 2nd levels, to be more precise. Can anyone tell me what the correct level is?


----------



## Brekki (Jul 10, 2003)

*Brekki's 3.5 answers #18*

@ Hammer of the Circle

Drow still have SR 11+class levels


@ gfunk

Trumpet Archon
Medium Outsider (Archon, Extraplanar, Good, Lawful)
HD: 12
Special Attacks: Spell-like abilities, spells (as 14th level clerics), trumpet
Special Qualities: Aura of menace (Will DC 21 negates), DR 10/evil, darkvision 60, immunity to electricity and petrification, magic circle vs evil, SR 29, teleport, tongues
CR: 14


@ Videssian
Combat Expertise: take a penalty of as much as -5 on your attack roll and add the same number as a dodge bonus to your AC. This number may not exceed your BaB.

@ Stephenls

Succubi (cr 7) still have a "summon tanar'ri" ability. 1/day 30% chance of summoning a Vrock (cr 9)

About killing summoned monsters, I've read nothing special about that so assume it's still part of the summoning creature's CR.

@ Kershek

Sorry, the _seems like only one object_ was my conclusion, the sentence between """ was the only part of the spell saying anything about it.


@ Eltor Macnol

Magic Mouth is Brd1


----------



## Steverooo (Jul 10, 2003)

*Rangers*

Could someone please post the ENTIRE text of the much-maligned Ranger abilities _Camouflage & Hide in Plain Sight_, so that we all know EXACTLY what they do, and what restrictions are placed upon their use?  Thank you!


----------



## Steverooo (Jul 10, 2003)

*Rangers' FE & Knowledge*

Does the Rangers' 3.5e mechanic give any bonus to Knowledge checks for their offensive/defensive capabilities?  (For instance, Knowledge (Arcana) covers Constructs, Magical Humanoids, and Dragons...  Does a Ranger with Favored Enemy: Dragons get any bonus to Knowledge (Arcana) checks in regards to Dragons?)


----------



## Upper_Krust (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Brekki's 3.5 answers*

Hi Brekki mate! 

I would have said thanks before now, but I have been experiencing network problems and only just got it sorted.

So Thanks. 



			
				Brekki said:
			
		

> *@ Upper_Krust
> 
> Angel, Planetar; Large Outsider (Angel, Extraplanar, Good)
> - DR 10/evil, regeneration 10 (weakness = evil), electricity and fire resistance 10
> ...




A few tiny follow up points:

- Have its ability scores changed much (I noticed that the Pit Fiends have been greatly increased)? I assume the Planetars or Solars haven't - which doesn't really make sense but I suppose in some way balances the benefit of the Integrated Cleric Levels.

- Why do Outsiders (is it only outsiders?) deal such a high base damage dice with their natural attacks? Is there some special reason given? I mean Monster Manual 2 gives us a figure of 1d8 for a Large Outsiders Slam attack, and a mere 1d6 for a Large Outsiders Claw attack but seemingly the Angels and Devils transcend these figures now.

- Does it still wield a +3 (Large?) Greatsword?



			
				Brekki said:
			
		

> *Angel, Solar; Large Outsider (Angel, Extraplanar, Good)
> - dancing greatsword no longer also vorpal
> - added +2 mighty (+5) composite longbow, added slam for 2d8+13
> - DR 15/epic and evil, regeneration 15 (weakness epic and evil), electricity and fire resistance 10
> ...




- Great news about the changes to its sword!


----------



## heirodule (Jul 10, 2003)

*Crafty Questions*

1. have the craft requirements for Headbands of Intellect and Pearls of Wisdom changed as expected? I.e., that they use the non-physical (2nd level) buff spells as prereqs?

What is the Caster Level for them?

2. Is the Caster Level for Pearls of Power (all types) still 17th?

3. are Goggles of Night still 8000gp?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Brekki's 3.5 answersd #18*



			
				Brekki said:
			
		

> Trumpet Archon
> Medium Outsider (Archon, Extraplanar, Good, Lawful)
> HD: 12
> Special Attacks: Spell-like abilities, *spells (as 14th level clerics)*, trumpet
> ...




This always made me laugh before.

So a Trumpet Archon is a CR14 encounter - and a 14th Cleric is also a CR14 encounter... hmmm,


----------



## Archade (Jul 10, 2003)

Plane Sailing,

Sure a Trumpet Archon is a CR14.  It's maybe a little low, but not by much, while the Archon gains a bunch of abilities, it only has 14HD, lower saves, and no cleric domains.  One of these against a 14th level cleric would pretty much go toe to toe... IMO, of course.


----------



## DonAdam (Jul 10, 2003)

What's the Dragon Disciple's HD?


----------



## DonAdam (Jul 10, 2003)

What's the Dragon Disciple's HD?


----------



## jgsugden (Jul 10, 2003)

Plane Sailing: 

People think of CRs as a point on the scale of difficulty. They actually cover a range. A Miles Davis Archon might be a little stronger than a 14th level cleric, but the extra abilities are not enough to push it to CR15 in the eyes of the designers.

Remember, also, that an NPC cleric of 14th level is assumed to have 45,000 GP worth of gear and may have treasure beyond that amount (see pg 171 of the 3.0 DMG) while the Trumpet Archon's +4 greatsword turns to useless lead when not in his hands and he has limited treasure to use. The DC of the cleric's  spells are likely to be much higher than the Trumpet Archon's DCs(how many 14th level clerics do you see walking around with a 16 wisdom?) In fact, I just noticed that a 3.0 Trumpet Archon can't even cast 7th level spells with his 16 wisdom ...

I'd give the edge to the Trumpet Archon, but not by too much. I think they end up pretty balanced with the pure NPC cleric.


----------



## Bill Muench (Jul 10, 2003)

Could someone post the details of the _holy sword_ spell? Supposedly it was being revised to more closely resemble the powers of a _holy avenger_. Thanks!


----------



## Shade (Jul 10, 2003)

Does the 3.5 Monster Manual _finally_ include the Improved Control Shape feat for lycanthropes, or have they abandoned it altogether?


----------



## Brekki (Jul 11, 2003)

*Brekki's 3.5 answers #19*

@ heirodule

I am 99% sure goggles of the night are 11.500 gp now  ... don't have the books here but build a whole bunch of characters last week.


@ DonAdam

The Dragon Disciple has d12's for HD.


----------



## Upper_Krust (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi Brekki mate! 



			
				Brekki said:
			
		

> *Well ... I find it pretty hard to believe that all the extra stuff it can do besides casting as a 20th level cleric is only a +3 for CR purposes. *




...you would almost think the Challenge Rating Rules were broken wouldn't you!


----------



## Derren (Jul 11, 2003)

The It's Man said:
			
		

> *
> No prob.
> 
> Natural armor increase (+1), *
> ...







Have they changed the Dragon Disciplins HD? The PRC looks very weak to me.
Or is the Breath Weapon now useable all 1w4 rounds or something like that?


----------



## GamerMan12 (Jul 11, 2003)

*UK now has 3.5 on sale*

Hi,

The UK now has the 3.5 books on sale at all good game stores (although I only know about the main ones). I just bought my copies at my FLGS and am just about to cancel my Amazon order.

The distributor here is saying that today (11th July) is the official international release date for 3.5


GamerMan12


----------



## Fiendish Dire Weasel (Jul 11, 2003)

Derren, they posted just half a page up saying the Dragon Disciple's HD is d12

-FDW


----------



## Brekki (Jul 11, 2003)

*Brekki's 3.5 Answers #20*

@ Steverooo

Yeah, yeah, got the hint  

_Camouflage (Ex): A ranger of 13th level or higher can use the Hide skill in any sort of natural terrain, even if the terrain doesn't grant cover or concealment._

_Hide in Plain Sight (Ex): While in any sort of natural terrain, a ranger of 17th level or higher can use the Hide skill even while being observed._

Favorite Enemy gives bonusses to: Bluf, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, Survival, damage rolls ... NOT to any knowledge skills.


@ Upper_Krust

- The Planetars and Solars stats are the same
- I've read nothing special about their natural attack in the description of the creatures, or the overall outsider description. I really don't know why their base slam damage is so high.
- The Planetar still has a +3 greatsword


@ heirodule

1. The mental statboost items all use the second level spells. Casterlevel is 8th.

2. Casterlevel for Pearls of Power is still 17th

3. grr ... always the 1% eh  ... goggles of night are 12.000 gp


@ Bill Muench

Holy Sword, Evocation [Good], Pal4
components: VS; casting time: 1 sa; target: melee weapon touched; duration: 1 r/l
_The weapon acts as a +5 holy weapon, and also emits a magic circle against evil, that can be reactivated as a free action on your turn. The spell is cancelled one round after the weapon leaves your hand. You cannot have more than 1 holy sword at a time. The spell renders the normal enhancement bonus and powers of the weapon inoperative for the duratoin of the spell. It is not cumulative with any other spell that might modify the weapon in any way. It does not work on artifacts._


@ Shade

The feat is not in there .. the Control Shape skill is in the 3.5 MM


----------



## Ph0eNiX (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Brekki's 3.5 answers*



			
				Brekki said:
			
		

> *@  Ph0eNiX
> 
> Githyanki as characters:
> - +2 dex, +2 con, -2 wis
> ...




Thanks much! But not what I was asking about. I'm not really of a mind to use the mechanics to produce the stats as they would appear in the MM description format, and totally unsure as to what skills and feats they used anyway. Is it possible to get the listing as:

Githyanki
Medium Humanoid (Extraplanar)
Hit Dice: 1d8+1 (5hp)
Initiative: +1 (Dex)

etc and so forth?
Thanks again!


----------



## Upper_Krust (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Brekki's 3.5 Answers #20*

Hi Brekki mate! 



			
				Brekki said:
			
		

> *@ Upper_Krust
> 
> - The Planetars and Solars stats are the same
> - I've read nothing special about their natural attack in the description of the creatures, or the overall outsider description. I really don't know why their base slam damage is so high.
> ...




Thanks again mate.

I should have the books on Tuesday so I'll get to the bottom of this whole Outsider base damage caper and solve the mystery in due course.


----------



## Brekki (Jul 13, 2003)

Since so many others are now getting the books I'll leave the answering to others ... time for me to get on with other gaming stuff.


----------



## Kershek (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks, Brekki, and everyone else involved in answering questions.


----------



## Fiendish Dire Weasel (Jul 13, 2003)

Yeah, the previews y'all have been giving us have been great. We appreciate the time and patience you've given us


----------



## Drakmoore (Jul 15, 2003)

*Trickster*

Does anybody have the prereqs for a 3.5 arcane trickster?


----------

